# Finaler Zusammenstellungsthread - Multimedia-/Gaming-PC



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

Hallo,

einige hatten ihn sich ja gewünscht, also komme ich diesem Wunsch mal nach und erstelle einen (hoffentlich) letzten Planungsthread für meinen PC.

Für die jenigen, die neu dazu kommen kurz ein paar Infos vorweg:

Anforderungen:
* Aktuelle und zukünftige Spiele wie z.B. Far Cry 5, Battlefield 1 und der Nachfolger und ähnliches, jedoch auch viel Simulationen, wie z.B. X-Plane 10/11, Omsi2, ETS2, Bussim 18 usw..
* Multimedia, Datein konvertieren, DAW-Software, Filme schauen, auch flüssig in 4K 60fps, denn ein solcher Monitor ist geplant.
* Internet und alles was dazu gehört

Bereits an Komponenten vorhanden sind:
* Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB
* Toshiba SATA3-SSD ~1TB
* LG BE16 USB3.0 BluRay-Brenner
* Fractal Design Meshify C
* 3x 140mm und 1x 120mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM
* Tastatur, Maus...

Ich brauche also noch:
* CPU
* Mainboard
* 16 GB RAM (2 Module)
* Netzteil
* CPU-Kühler

Gedacht hatte ich an folgende Komponenten:
* AMD Ryzen5-2600 boxed
* Asus Prime X470 Pro
* Ballistix Sport LT 16 GB Kit DDR4-2666 Dualrank
* Bequiet Straight Power 11 550 Watt
* Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4

Ich hatte auch schon alles bestellt, aber da dann die CPU nicht mehr lieferbar war in wenig später deutlich im Preis gestiegen ist und mein Händler nicht im Stande war den CPU-Kühler zu bestellen (nur die normale Version ohne AM4-Kit), zudem keine Bestellungsbestätigung kam, hab ich das wieder abgebrochen, sofern man da überhaupt von Abbrechen sprechen kann. 

Da der Ryzen 2600 teurer geworden ist und zugleich schlechter verfügbar und ich mich zurecht über das Geschäftsgebaren des Händlers geärgert habe, überlege ich nun wo anders zu bestellen.
Allerdings könnte ich auch statt dem Asus Prime X470 Pro, was ja ein sehr teures Board ist, ein MSI X470 Gaming Plus nehmen und für die Differenz dann den Ryzen5-2600X, oder wäre das keine gute Kombination?
Die Frage ist halt ob die VRMs des Boards den 2600X auch langfristig aushalten, mit langfristig meinte ich durchaus 5 Jahre und mehr, auch geringfügiges OC sollte möglich sein, auch wenn ich damit sicherlich nicht innerhalb der Garantie anfangen werde.

So jetzt dürft ihr nochmal was dazu schreiben, aber niemand muß! Darum wenn ihr es tut, dann bitte auch auf eine vernünftige Art und Weise! 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Beim 2600X kannst du OC vergessen, das bringt nichts, der läuft ab Werk am Limit, ich würde einfach das X470 Pro und den 2600 nehmen und diesen WENN er zu langsam wird auf 3,9 Ghz bringen, dann hat man ein super Board und einen halben 2600X.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. August 2018)

Sehe ich wie onlygaming....beim 2600X wirst du nichts oder zumindest nicht mehr viel rausholen. Ein Ryzen 2600 sollte relativ gut auf 4 GHz zu bringen sein, dann ist das schon ne schöne CPU 
RAM kann man so nehmen....damit hat man halt wenig Arbeit. Allerdings sollte bei den neueren Boards auch RAM mit 3000 MHz oder mehr kein Problem mehr darstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

Also doch das teure Board? 

In den anderen Threads wurde mir ja geraten, lieber ein preiswerteres Board zu nehmen und dafür schnelleren RAM oder den 2600X. Das MSI X470 Gaming Plus oder sogar nur das MSI B450 Tomahawk sollten doch aber mit dem 95 Watt 2600X auch nicht an den thermischen Grenzen laufen, oder etwa doch?

Ich denke nur dewegen über den 2600X nach, weil ich mich dann selbst mit OC nie beschäftigen muß und weil 2600 und 2600X preislich nun enger zusammen gerückt sind. Bei 55-60 Euro Preisunterschied wäre der 2600 klar der besser Deal, aber bei nur 35 Euro Unterschied?


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Wenn dir im Bios 2 Zahlen zu verändern zu viel Arbeit sind weiß ich ja auch nicht. 
Vielleicht bist du dann mit einer Konsole besser dran, vor 15 Jahren war ein PC bauen noch richtig arbeit, da war nix mit Plug/Play.

Von mir aus, nehm  den 2600X und das B450 Tomahawk.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. August 2018)

Beim Board kannst du ruhig auf ein günstiges setzen....wenn du in Betracht ziehen solltest, zu übertakten, lohnt sich ein X470 Chipsatz schon. Und ja, es sollte jedes Board mit nem 2600X fertig werden


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

Das MSI X470 Gaming Plus hat soweit ich das jetzt richtig zusammen bringen ja 4x2 Phasen, das B450 Tomahawk nur 4 Phasen VCore, dafür aber den etwas besseren Kühler drauf. Unterm Strich sollte das X470 Gaming Plus also mit dem 2600X doch etwas besser zurecht kommen und sich die VRMs weniger erwärmen als beim B450 Tomahawk, oder?

Den 2600X würde ich nicht mehr übertakten, aber dennoch gerne das an Allcore-Turbo und XFR mitnehmen, was bei guter Kühlung der CPU eben möglich ist unter der Hoffnung das die VRMs das viele Jahre lang mit machen werden...

Skeptisch bin ich da nur, weil manche ja sogar von ~120°C VRM-Temperaturen beim 2700X und dem Asus Prime X470 Pro berichtet haben, aber vermutlich nur durch eigenmächtiges extremes OC und extreme VCore.
Ich hab immer gerne ein wenig Luft nach oben bei allen Komponenten, was die Kühlung angeht, darum meine behaarliche Skepsis, dennoch möchte ich aber keine 235 Euro für ein Taichi ausgeben.


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Was will man denn beim 2700X OC´en? Der läuft genau so wie der 2600X am Limit. 

So hohe Temperaturen kann ich mir nicht erklären, hast du Quellen dazu?


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

Ja, hier:
YouTube

Wurde in dem anderen Thread gepostet, ich hab das Asus-Board erstmal vehement verteidigt, hatte es ja gerade zuvor bestellt gehabt und wollte das nicht wahr haben... 
Aber weiß jemand wie es da zu diesen exorbitant hohen Temperaturen kommt?
Wäre das MSI X470 Gamign Plus bei dem Testszenario kühler geblieben?


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Das kann dir hier keiner beantworten, da wir keine Wissenschaftler sind. Mit dem 2600(X) wird es da keine Probleme geben. Man kann es ja auch einfach mal ausprobieren und gucken was die Sensoren sagen.

Erster Treffer bei Google......... hättest du auch finden können. 

YouTube


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

Allerdings blicke ich bei vielen der Werte in dem Video nicht durch, z.B. der Einfluß der LLC und die Zahl bei VRM, 450 und 600, was soll das sein?

Aber es zeigt mir doch eines, den saftigen Aufpreis von etwa 40 Euro für das Asus-Board kann ich mir wohl sparen, egal ob ich den 2600 oder 2600X nehme.


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Anscheinend schon also nehm doch einfach das B450 und schau wie es läuft.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

Das MSI B450 Tomahawk wäre nochmals eine Stufe drunter, da gibts nur noch 4 Phasen VCore, wäre interessant mal zu sehen wie das in dem Video-Test mit dem übertakteten 2700X klar kommen würde... 

Wenn ich das B450 Tomahawk mit dem X470 Gaming Plus vergleiche, muß ich natürlich berücksichtigen, daß das X470 länger auf dem Markt ist, also vermutlich das UEFI auch schon ausgereifter sein wird, außerdem hat es eben 4x2 Phasen, das B450 nur 4 Phasen Vcore. Wie weit sich das in der Praxis beim 2600(X) auf die VRM-Temps und die VCore des CPU auswirkt geht noch etwas über meinen Horizont hinaus.


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Es werden hier tag täglich im Forum PC´s mit B450 + 2600 "verkauft" wenn es damit Probleme geben würde wüsste hier jeder davon. 

Also wird ein B450 Tomahawk schon ausreichen.


----------



## RtZk (12. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da der Ryzen 2600 teurer geworden ist und zugleich schlechter verfügbar und ich mich zurecht über das Geschäftsgebaren des Händlers geärgert habe, überlege ich nun wo anders zu bestellen.
> Allerdings könnte ich auch statt dem Asus Prime X470 Pro, was ja ein sehr teures Board ist, ein MSI X470 Gaming Plus nehmen und für die Differenz dann den Ryzen5-2600X, oder wäre das keine gute Kombination?
> Die Frage ist halt ob die VRMs des Boards den 2600X auch langfristig aushalten, mit langfristig meinte ich durchaus 5 Jahre und mehr, auch geringfügiges OC sollte möglich sein, auch wenn ich damit sicherlich nicht innerhalb der Garantie anfangen werde.



Das ist kein sehr teures Board, genauso wenig wie deine 1060 High End ist und genauso wenig wie es dein von dir geschrotteter 4770k war. 
OC wirst du sowieso nicht machen, das kannst du hier keinem mehr erzählen.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

Es gibt Boards ab 30-40 Euro, aber ein 185 Euro Board soll nicht teuer sein? 
Bei etwa 240 Euro ist man ja schon am obersten Limit für ein AM4-Board, nur das Taichi Ultimate ist da noch deutlich teurer.


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2018)

Das Asus CH VII Hero WIFI ist das teuerste mit über 290€ nur so nebenbei.
Und was für dich teuer ist, ist für andere teilweise sogar billig.

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema.
Da du ja eh schon einmal alles bestellt hattest, bestell es einfach nochmal.
Warum den auf einmal wieder umentscheiden?


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. August 2018)

Die Themen wurden schon alle abgehandelt und ausführlich besprochen.
Es mangelt jetzt nicht mehr an Information , sondern lediglich daran das jetzt endlich mal zu bestellen.
Es geht jetzt wieder um das Board. In der Konsequenz ist es aber völlig egal ob es ein X470 oder B450 Board wird.
Der 2600x/2600 ja gar der 2700x läuft mit jedem Board problemlos.

In der Konsequenz ist auch der RAM schlicht egal, weil bisher noch kein Argument dich je überzeugen konnte, für Ryzen schnellen RAM zu nehmen.
Also auch die Diskussionen trafen nicht auf fruchtbaren Boden.
So wie du dich bisher geäußert hast, ist es schlicht wumpe welches Board, welche CPU oder welcher RAM es wird, du hast immernoch für alle Boards, egal ob günstiger oder teurer Argumente gefunden.

Wie ich schon x mal geraten habe: B450 Tomahawk + DDR4 3000er + 2600x + Noctuakühler für nen leisen Betrieb und fertig. Dazu halt Wlankarte etc..
Die Diskussion über die Wandler, Layer, Elkos usw. sind alles unsinnige Nebenschauplätze und letztendlich irrelevant.

Immerhin hast du dich dazu durchgerungen mal einen Thread - indem alles besprochen werden kann - aufzumachen.
Aber was soll denn nun noch besprochen werden? Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner nehmen.



> * AMD Ryzen5-2600 boxed
> * Asus Prime X470 Pro
> * Ballistix Sport LT 16 GB Kit DDR4-2666 Dualrank
> * Bequiet Straight Power 11 550 Watt
> * Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4



Das kann doch  alles außer dem unsinnigen X470 Board und dem relativ lahmen RAM so Sinn ergeben.
Selbst wenn man Board und RAM so lässt, kann man das so bestellen, ergibt nur für deinen Anwendungsfall wenig Sinn, aber was solls.

Ich hätte einfach ein solides B450 gewählt, und die Ersparnis in gescheiten RAM gesteckt.
Das ASUS Prime hat aber nun weder Bluetooth noch Wlan, ist das jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr wichtig?


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber es zeigt mir doch eines, den saftigen Aufpreis von etwa 40 Euro für das Asus-Board kann ich mir wohl sparen, egal ob ich den 2600 oder 2600X nehme.


Selber kannst dich nicht entscheiden, aber andere sollen den 2600 kaufen.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum einfach einen AMD Ryzen 2600 kaufen und die paar Prozent weniger Spieleleistung in aktuellen und älteren Spielen halt verschmerzen, die merkt man im Spiel eh eher nicht, aber die höhere Kernzahl und Threadzahl kann mal echt wichtig werden und die bekommt man heute und jetzt schon bei AMD ohne Aufpreis.


----------



## moonshot (12. August 2018)

Das ist doch nicht zufällig genau das Video in dem du, als ich es gepostet hatte, buildzoid vor wirfst zu blöd zu sein eine Heatsink zu befestigen?

Wenn du den Leuten die dir bisher geduldig geholfen hatten nicht ein paar mal zu oft blöd gekommen wärst, könnten die dir bestimmt LLC und VRM Frequenz erklären und wie viele Phasen das MSI Board hat..... und ob das überhaupt wichtig ist.
Sorry musste sein. Bis dahin, googlen bildet.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings blicke ich bei vielen der Werte in dem Video nicht durch, z.B. der Einfluß der LLC und die Zahl bei VRM, 450 und 600, was soll das sein?
> 
> Aber es zeigt mir doch eines, den saftigen Aufpreis von etwa 40 Euro für das Asus-Board kann ich mir wohl sparen, egal ob ich den 2600 oder 2600X nehme.



Tim, die richtige Verwendung von google könnte für dich so unendlich hilfreich sein.

LLC = Load Line Calibration -> youtube Video mit extrem guter Erklärung. YouTube

Zu den "seltsamen" Zahlen  450 und 600. 
450 khz -> Spannungswandler schalten 450.000 mal pro Sekunde -> switching frequency. 
Höhere Zahl = bessere Spannungsqualität und weniger ripple. Allerdings sinkt die Effizienz der meisten Spannungswandler mit steigender Frequenz.
Wenn du also die Spannungswandler "übertaktest" dann steigt auch deren Abwärme.
Die meisten Spannungswandler sind so designed, dass sie mit 300 khz ihre maximale Effizienz haben.

Hat für dich allerdings 0 Relevanz, da du eh nicht groß im Bios herumfuhrwerken, geschweige denn ernsthaft übertakten willst.

Edit: Jetzt einfach noch bestellen . Informationen hast du mehr als nötig.
Außerdem wird keines der genannten Boards von einem 2600/x überfordert.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

Vielleicht ganz gut, daß ich die erste Bestellung zurückgezogen habe, nun sehe ich ein, daß das Asus-Board unsinnig für mich war, ich kann genauso gut das MSI X470 Gaming Plus nehmen und das gesparte Geld in den 2600X oder wirklich schnelleren RAM stecken.
Wobei ich immer noch nicht so recht verstehe, was an Dualrank 2666 MHz (im Dualchannelbetrieb) denn so lahm sein soll?

Würde ich meine Vorliebe für 1,2 Volt beim RAM mal ausblenden, müßte ich zum einen immernoch oft deutlich mehr als 150 Euro für ein schnelleres 16 GB Kit bezahlen und auch erstmal eines finden, welches garantiert mit dem von mir gewählten Board den beworbenen Takt auch erreicht, das sind ein Bischen viele wenns und abers finde ich. 

Trotzdem bin ich für weitere Argumente gerne noch offen!


----------



## Tim1974 (13. August 2018)

Wieviel taugt eigentlich die Lüftersteuerung vom MSI X470 Gaming Plus?


----------



## Acoustico (13. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Würde ich meine Vorliebe für 1,2 Volt beim RAM mal ausblenden, müßte ich zum einen immernoch oft deutlich mehr als 150 Euro für ein schnelleres 16 GB Kit bezahlen und auch erstmal eines finden, welches garantiert mit dem von mir gewählten Board den beworbenen Takt auch erreicht, das sind ein Bischen viele wenns und abers finde ich.



Hmm...also nach 1 Minute Google:

Support fuer  X470 GAMING PLUS | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

z.B.: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/weiß DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## onlygaming (13. August 2018)

Dann nehm einfach der 2666er. 
Beim MB musst du dir Reviews raussuchen oder jemanden fragen der im Forum dieses Board in Betrieb hat. 

Sie wird aber nicht soo schlecht sein das man sie gar nicht verwenden kann.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (13. August 2018)

Eigentlich müsse das MSI X470 Gaming Plus doch eines der Beststeller-Boards überhaupt sein, da es relativ günstig ist und eine solide VRM-Versorgung und Kühlung mit sich bringt, wundert mich das ich hier im Forum bisher niemand gefunden habe, der es hat.
Trotzdem schon heftig, daß man den Vorgänger, das X370 Gaming Plus für fast 60 Euro weniger bekommt... 
Also überteuert sind alle X470 Board meiner Ansicht nach noch ziemlich doll.

Was mich beim RAM etwas verunsichert ist, daß es anscheinend eine Version der roten Module der Ballistix Sport LT 2666 gibt, die Singlerank ist und eine die Dualrank ist, seltsamerweise gibt es eine doppelte kryptische Artikelnummer:
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2K8G4D26BFSE/BLS2C8G4D26BFSE) ab €'*'153,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Außerdem scheint auch hier der Preis mal eben bei manchen Händlern um ca. 15% gestiegen zu sein.

Überall zum Zeitpunkt der Tiefstpreise zu kaufen, werd ich mir wohl abschminken können.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. August 2018)

Das Gaming Plus wurde dir bereits vorgeschlagen. 
Die x370 Boards waren am Anfang auch um einiges teurer (z.B. Asus Prime x370 ASUS Prime X370-Pro ab €'*'129,35 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland von 170€ auf 125€)
Übrigens, wenn du bei MF bestellen würdest, dann hätte es gerade ein Gskill TridentZ kit mit 3200 cl16 für 166€ im Mindstar.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. August 2018)

Vllt ja für dich auch noch interessant. Das hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen gepostet:



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Auch wenn du dich mit dem Thema OC nicht beschäftigst, einfach mal als Info aus eigener Erfahrung:
> 
> Ryzen 2600 @ 4 GHz // AllCore
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich jetzt keine "Garantie", dass das immer so ist. Allerdings denke ich, dass mit mit dem Taichi und dem Gaming-F zwei der besseren Boards für den jeweiligen Chipsatz hat und trotzdem ein doch relativ großer Unterschied zu sehen ist. Dass weniger Spannung für eine einfachere/leisere Kühlung sorgt, ist - denke ich - auch klar. Temperaturen hab ich auf Grund unterschiedlicher Kühler aber nicht verglichen ^^
Mit einem (günstigen) X470 Board machst du also bestimmt nichts falsch und hast wie gewünscht "ein wenig Luft nach oben"


----------



## Tim1974 (13. August 2018)

Ja, wird wohl auf das MSI X470 Gaming Plus hinaus laufen, wenn keine Einwände mehr kommen.
Allerdings verstehe ich immer noch nicht, wozu es das MSI X470 Gaming Pro gibt, was bei meinem Händler ca. 1 Euro teurer ist, was kann es denn dafür mehr oder was ist anders?

Allgemein scheinen aber die Preise fast überall gerade gestiegen zu sein, bei der CPU, beim RAM und beim Kühler zumindest.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2018)

DAs kommt davon, wenn man solange wartet.
Also kauf jetzt, bevor es noch teurer wird.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (13. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, wird wohl auf das MSI X470 Gaming Plus hinaus laufen, wenn keine Einwände mehr kommen.
> Allerdings verstehe ich immer noch nicht, wozu es das MSI X470 Gaming Pro gibt, was bei meinem Händler ca. 1 Euro teurer ist, was kann es denn dafür mehr oder was ist anders?



Die Einwände kommen meist von dir.
Ist Google wirklich so schwer zu bedienen?


----------



## Tim1974 (13. August 2018)

Noch viel teurer kanns ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr werden, ich denke eher, daß die Preise bald wieder deutlich runter gehen, z.B. die X470-Boardpreise, wenn die B450-Boards flächendeckend in großer Stückzahl verfügbar sind und die Nachfrage bei den X470-Boards dadurch zurück geht.
Die Ryzen-CPUs werden vermutlich auch wieder günstiger, weil es beim 2600 vermutlich auf Grund der enormen Nachfrage einfach einen Lieferengpaß gab, betraf anscheinend ja mehrere Händler, dadurch geht dann der Preis erstmal rauf und wenn wieder genug Prozis da sind geht er halt wieder runter.
Mein Zeitfenster einzuhalten schaffe ich eh nicht mehr, also kann es auch noch paar Wochen aufgeschoben werden, denn aktuell wäre ich fast 100 Euro über meiner ursprünglichen Rechnung und ich hab diese Woche jetzt obendrein auch wichtigeres zu tun.


----------



## onlygaming (13. August 2018)

Schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt das es an dem desaströsen Euro der täglich zum Dollar neue tiefstwerte erreicht liegt? 

Wo soll der 2600 denn noch fallen? Ein 1600 kostet auch nicht weniger, und ein Anstieg von 8€ bringt dann das ganze "Projekt" zum scheitern oder wie?
Die Boards werden in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen auch nicht sonderlich günstiger. Du reimst dir die Sche*** einfach wieder schön. Man muss es einfach so sagen. Es war klar das du wieder einen Rückzieher machst, vielleicht läuft es dann auf Zen 3 raus, so wie es die Umfrage von Gaussmath ergeben hat.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout27 (13. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mein Zeitfenster einzuhalten schaffe ich eh nicht mehr, also kann es auch noch paar Wochen aufgeschoben werden, denn aktuell wäre ich fast 100 Euro über meiner ursprünglichen Rechnung und ich hab diese Woche jetzt obendrein auch wichtigeres zu tun.



Tun dir die 100€ wirklich so weh oder gibt es ein anderes Problem was dich vom Bestellen abhält? Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass dich die ~100€ Mehrkosten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wirklich dazu bewegen nicht deinen neuen PC zu kaufen. Immerhin hast du dir vor kurzem einen teuren Blu Ray Brenner gekauft und auch bei den Gehäuselüfter hast du hochwertige Modelle ausgesucht. Zudem planst du ja auch schon für das kommende Jahr einen weiteren PC, am Geld kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht Liegen. 

Habe gerade mir die Preise nochmal angeschaut und alle sind vollkommen in Ordnung und gerechtfertigt. 

Wäre wirklich sehr sehr Schade wenn du kurz vorm Finale das Projekt wieder vertagst bzw. aufgibst. Dann hätten alle User hier leider Recht was sie über dich schreiben und denken ...


----------



## Tim1974 (13. August 2018)

Ist doch völlig unlogisch, Technik wird immer älter, also ist immer länger auf dem Markt, also verliert sie an Wert. Wenn die Händler dann meinen aus Dreistigkeit trotzdem wieder die Preise zu steigern, liegt es einzig und allein am Kunden, dies nicht mit zu machen und genau so lange zu warten, bis die Preise wieder runter gegangen sind.
Bisher ist immer alles günstiger geworden, nur eben langsam und manchmal gehts auch zwischendurch wieder einen Schritt noch oben mit dem Preis, genau das erleben wir gerade.

Außerdem hab ich doch schon 2/3 des PCs hier, wenn nicht sogar 3/4, der Rest war auch schon bestellt, lag ja nicht an mir, sondern an dem Händler, daß der die CPU plötzlich nicht mehr liefern konnte, danach eine lange Lieferzeit und ein überhöhter Preis da stand, der mein Zeitlimit nunmal gesprengt hat.

Das mit dem Eurokurs ist ein interessanter Faktor, damit sollte ich mich mal beschäftigen, vielleicht erlaubt das ein wenig mehr Einblick in die Preisgestaltung und Entwicklung.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Tun dir die 100€ wirklich so weh oder gibt es  ein anderes Problem was dich vom Bestellen abhält?



Natürlich  hab ich nicht so einfach 100 Euro zu verschenken, vorallem nicht für  ein Hobby, auf das ich bisher gut 1,5 Jahre lang verzichten konnte, mehr  aber ärgern mich die Preissteigerungen und noch mehr würde es mir  ärgern jetzt zu kaufen und mit anzusehen, wie in 2-3 Wochen wieder alles  günstiger wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass dich die ~100€  Mehrkosten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wirklich dazu bewegen nicht deinen  neuen PC zu kaufen. Immerhin hast du dir vor kurzem einen teuren Blu Ray  Brenner gekauft und auch bei den Gehäuselüfter hast du hochwertige  Modelle ausgesucht. Zudem planst du ja auch schon für das kommende Jahr  einen weiteren PC, am Geld kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht Liegen.



Für nächstes Jahr planen läßt sich viel, aber es auch  umzusetzten hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, zum einen wie viel und  intensiv ich die Leistung des diesjährigen PCs nutze, wieviel  Leistungssteigerung nächstes Jahr dazu kommt, ob ich die auch brauche zu  dem Zeitpunkt und wie meine finanzielle Situation im nächsten Jahr ist,  was es sonst noch für Ausgaben gibt...



thehate91 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mir die Preise nochmal angeschaut und alle sind vollkommen in Ordnung und gerechtfertigt.



CPU  (2600) um ca. 20 Euro teurer geworden, RAM ca. 22 Euro teurer geworden,  CPU-Kühler etwa 7 Euro teurer geworden, dazu die lange Lieferzeit des  Ryzen 2600, weswegen ich nun zum 2600X tendiere.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich sehr sehr Schade wenn du kurz vorm Finale das Projekt  wieder vertagst bzw. aufgibst. Dann hätten alle User hier leider Recht  was sie über dich schreiben und denken ...



Das Projekt  wird nicht beendet, der Kauf wird nun ein wenig aufgeschoben, vielleicht  um 1-2 Wochen, vielleicht auch 1-2 Monate, viel länger voraussichtlich  nicht.
Ich weiß ja jetzt ziemlich genau was ich will und was die  Teile kosten, da gibts jetzt nichtmehr viel zu klären, außer wenn  plötzlich was neues raus kommt.


----------



## onlygaming (13. August 2018)

3/4? Du hast weder CPU noch Mainbaord noch RAM   Macht für mich schon mal 50% die dir fehlen, weiß nicht wie das andere sehen, aber diese Sachen kann ich auch ohne Gehäuse betreiben wenns hart kommt.

"Preise steigern" Alle AMD CPU´s sind im Preis gestiegen, sind bestimmt die Geldgeilen Händler dran Schuld :/  hast Recht. Oder bei bei GloFo ist der Blitz eingeschlagen und es gibt Produktionsausfälle. So wird es sein. 

Spaß bei Seite.
Ich halte den Euro hier nicht für komplett unbeteiligt, bei Intel hat man das vor paar Jahren auch beobachten können.
Leider sinkt Hardware nicht in dem Ausmaß wie du es dir wünschst, daran solltest du dich jedoch gewöhnen.






Tim1974 schrieb:


> Natürlich  hab ich nicht so einfach 100 Euro zu verschenken, vorallem nicht für  ein Hobby, auf das ich bisher gut 1,5 Jahre lang verzichten konnte, mehr  aber ärgern mich die Preissteigerungen und noch mehr würde es mir  ärgern jetzt zu kaufen und mit anzusehen, wie in 2-3 Wochen wieder alles  günstiger wird.



Und wenn es jetzt wie in der Türkei läuft? Dann kannst du dir von den 100€ noch einen Kaugummi kaufen, du weißt nicht wie die Preise sein werden, es bringt auch nichts da rum zu warten weil es ebenso schlimmer werden kann.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> CPU  (2600) um ca. 20 Euro teurer geworden, RAM ca. 22 Euro teurer geworden,  CPU-Kühler etwa 7 Euro teurer geworden, dazu die lange Lieferzeit des  Ryzen 2600, weswegen ich nun zum 2600X tendiere.



Wäre mir neu, der 2600 ist seit Ende Juli um 8€ gestiegen, weiß ja nicht wo du immer schaust (Fun Fact, kannst dir ja mal den Euro/US Dollar Kurs zu der Zeit anschauen)
DOLLARKURS | Euro Dollar Wechselkurs | EUR/USD | aktueller Kurs | finanzen.net


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> 3/4? Du hast weder CPU noch Mainbaord noch RAM   Macht für mich schon mal 50% die dir fehlen, weiß nicht wie das andere sehen, aber diese Sachen kann ich auch ohne Gehäuse betreiben wenns hart kommt.



Ich hab Gehäuse, Gehäuselüfter, Grafikkarte, SSD und das optische Laufwerk. Fehlen tut nur CPU, Board, RAM und Netzteil und Kühler (wobei der eigentlich der CPU sogar beiliegt), also etwa 50% würd ich sagen. 



onlygaming schrieb:


> "Preise steigern" Alle AMD CPU´s sind im Preis gestiegen, sind bestimmt die Geldgeilen Händler dran Schuld :/  hast Recht. Oder bei bei GloFo ist der Blitz eingeschlagen und es gibt Produktionsausfälle. So wird es sein.



Recht hast du natürlich damit, daß es unangebracht von mir ist, immer alles auf die "bösen" Händler zu schieben, da sollte ich mir vielleicht wirklich mal mehr Objektivität angewöhnen.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite.
> Ich halte den Euro hier nicht für komplett unbeteiligt, bei Intel hat man das vor paar Jahren auch beobachten können.
> Leider sinkt Hardware nicht in dem Ausmaß wie du es dir wünschst, daran solltest du dich jedoch gewöhnen.



Das der Euro sinkt, verstehe ich irgendwie nicht, aber ok, von Wirtschaft hab ich nicht wirklich Ahnung, trotzdem hätte ich vermutet, der Euro müßte eigentlich die weltweit stabilste Währung sein.


----------



## Blackout27 (14. August 2018)

Ich werde dich nicht Belehren oder versuchen zu überreden. Wenn du dein Projekt nach all der Vorbereitung und Mühe (und damit meine ich alle User hier die gute und informative Ratschläge gegeben haben) wegen den Hardwarepreisen verschieben möchtest oder eher musst, dann ist das leider so. 

Erwarte dann aber bitte keine weitere Hilfe mehr von diesem Forum da du viele Menschen hier wertvolle Lebenszeit geraubt hast und so etwas kann ich nicht gut heißen. Du weißt ich bin ein offener und gutmütiger Kerl aber selbst ich bin von solch ein Verhalten sehr enttäuscht. Wenn es evtl. doch noch einen weiteren Grund gibt für dein Verhalten wäre es fair, allen gegenüber, diesen zu nennen.

Sollte ich deine Lage falsch einschätzen dann brauchst du auf meinen Post auch nicht reagieren. Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Erfolg für dein Projekt.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

Es gibt weitere Gründe, die mich momentan Zeit und Nerven kosten, nur wegen 25 Euro würde ich den Kauf nicht verschieben, es kommt halt eins zum anderen und wärend der langen Beratungsphase hier, habe ich ja auch schon 3 Teile gekauft (Gehäuse, Lüfter, Laufwerk). 
Das Gehäuse war überhaupt mit Abstand die schwierigste Entscheidung für mich, das wird jeder verstehen der meine endlosen Gehäusethreads kennt. 

Die Tips hab ich ja auch gespeichert und meine Einkaufsliste erstellt, insofern ist keine Zeit, die andere hierein investiert haben verloren!


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig unlogisch, Technik wird immer älter, also ist immer länger auf dem Markt, also verliert sie an Wert.


Deine Logik ist unlogisch.
Warum solte etwas billiger werden, nur weil schon länger am Markt ist?
Guck dir zB Intel CPUs an, die werden nicht billiger und werden einfach vom Nachfolger ersetzt.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> CPU (2600) um ca. 20 Euro teurer geworden, RAM ca. 22 Euro teurer geworden, CPU-Kühler etwa 7 Euro teurer geworden, dazu die lange Lieferzeit des Ryzen 2600, weswegen ich nun zum 2600X tendiere.


Der 2600 ist 8 Euro teurer geworden, das wars.
Die restlichen Sachen kosten teilweise seit 1 Jahre das Gleiche.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

Alle mir bekannte CPUs sind bisher teils drastisch günstiger geworden, nur mal ein paar Beispiele:
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €' '211,50 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €' '349,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i7-7700K, 4x 4.20GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €' '306,80 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## compisucher (14. August 2018)

Wg. dem Rams, schau dir mal noch die hier an:
16GB Patriot PC3200 (2x8) Viper RGB schwarz - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, = 170 €


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

Interessant ist dabei wieder die Spannung, in dem Link steht ja 1,2 Volt, aber bei Geizhals steht 1,35 Volt, zu Dualrank oder Singlerank finde ich keine Infos.


----------



## _Berge_ (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Interessant ist dabei wieder die Spannung, in dem Link steht ja 1,2 Volt, aber bei Geizhals steht 1,35 Volt, zu Dualrank oder Singlerank finde ich keine Infos.



Das ist doch völlig egal ob 1.2v oder 1.35v das ist alles innerhalb der Spec, wenn du den 1.2er verbaust besteht sowieso eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass das Board diesen auf 1.35v stellt, warum? Weil alles auf automatik und somit möglichst stabil ausgelegt ist

Dh im Umkehrschluss, dass du dich mit den 1.2v selber dazu zwingen wirst im BIOS Einstellungen vorzunehmen

Und das wolltest du doch garnicht?

Bestell doch einfach den Knecht und erfreue dich am Zusammenbau

Du hast erst Stress geschoben zu bestellen da du frei hast und jetzt? 

Könnte ich garnicht, ich warte schon seit gestern auf mein neues Netzteil und kann's kaum erwarten


----------



## NixxonVII (14. August 2018)

Wäre sehr doof...falls Probleme auftreten melde ich mich nochmal. ebenjener 2600 und das 450 carbon ac sind gerade auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig egal ob 1.2v oder 1.35v das ist alles innerhalb der Spec, wenn du den 1.2er verbaust besteht sowieso eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass das Board diesen auf 1.35v stellt, warum? Weil alles auf automatik und somit möglichst stabil ausgelegt ist


Interessant, das wußte ich noch nicht, wurde das in den anderen Threads schon erwähnt? 



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Dh im Umkehrschluss, dass du dich mit den 1.2v selber dazu zwingen wirst im BIOS Einstellungen vorzunehmen



Spannungen hab ich bei meinem alten System mit dem i7 auch schon verändert, allerdings nur die VCore reduziert, das würde ich auch beim neuen System sofort wieder machen um Energie zu sparen und die Komponenten zu schonen.



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Bestell doch einfach den Knecht und erfreue dich am Zusammenbau
> 
> Du hast erst Stress geschoben zu bestellen da du frei hast und jetzt?
> 
> Könnte ich garnicht, ich warte schon seit gestern auf mein neues Netzteil und kann's kaum erwarten



Zeitlimits sind nicht immer hilfreich, manchmal schon, oft aber auch eben nicht und es ist durchaus eine Tugend, auch mal paar Wochen länger warten zu können.
Einen kompletten Rückzieher kann ich jetzt sowieso nicht mehr machen, wo ich etwa 50% des PCs ja schon hier habe, aber auf ein paar Wochen kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an. 
Hätte ich das in dem geplanten 2 Wochen Zeitfenster schaffen wollen, hätte ich früher bestellen müssen und dafür auch früher wissen müssen, was ich genau bestellen soll. Beim Mainboard war es ja auch sehr schwierig und nach dem wieder stornieren der Bestellung habe ich erst gemerkt, daß ich beim Board gut noch 40 Euro sparen kann ohne dadurch bei den VRMs und deren Kühlung Abstriche machen zu müssen.


----------



## _Berge_ (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Interessant, das wußte ich noch nicht, wurde das in den anderen Threads schon erwähnt?



Heutige Boards regeln alles auf Auto, ballern dafür aber auch gerne hohe Spannungen auf die RAM um den Takt IMMER halten zu können, obwohl weniger reichen würde

Beim RAM bewegen sich viele Boards auch eher Richtung 1.35v, du baust 1.2er ein mit 3000mhz als Beispiel, das Board regelt wegen der "Auto" Einstellung aber den RAM auf 1.35v damit die 3000mhz GARANTIERT anliegen 

Gleiches Prinzip bei der CPU



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Spannungen hab ich bei meinem alten System mit dem i7 auch schon verändert, allerdings nur die VCore reduziert, das würde ich auch beim neuen System sofort wieder machen um Energie zu sparen und die Komponenten zu schonen.



Glückwunsch, soviel dazu dass du  nichts im BIOS machen willst wie du schon ein oder zwei mal geschrieben hattest



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zeitlimits sind nicht immer hilfreich, manchmal schon, oft aber auch eben nicht und es ist durchaus eine Tugend, auch mal paar Wochen länger warten zu können.





Das Limit hattest du in deinem Mainboard Thread selber gesetzt 





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Einen kompletten Rückzieher kann ich jetzt sowieso nicht mehr machen, wo ich etwa 50% des PCs ja schon hier habe, aber auf ein paar Wochen kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an.



wenn doch gibs nicht nur eine:  



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard war es ja auch sehr schwierig und nach dem wieder stornieren der Bestellung habe ich erst gemerkt, daß ich beim Board gut noch 40 Euro sparen kann ohne dadurch bei den VRMs und deren Kühlung Abstriche machen zu müssen.



Sparen hin oder her, da stimme ich dir zu, aber das könnte man immer, warten kann auch nach hinten losgehen! 

An und für sich stellst du dich beim Board einfach nur an


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, soviel dazu dass du  nichts im BIOS machen willst wie du schon ein oder zwei mal geschrieben hattest



Damit meinte ich im Prinzip, daß ich im BIOS möglichst wenig machen möchte und wenn dann nur die Dinge, die ich schon öfter eingestellt habe und die ich (hoffentlich) auch sofort finde.
Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, daß ich keine Lust und keinen Nerv habe, mich tagelang mit RAM-Profilen und Timings zu beschäftigen, aber schnell mal die VCore runter zu stellen und die Lüfterkurven zu optimieren ist dann doch keine so große Sache.
Aber natürlich gilt auch hier, desto weniger ich von Hand ändern muß, desto lieber wäre es mir.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Sparen hin oder her, da stimme ich dir zu, aber das könnte man immer, warten kann auch nach hinten losgehen!
> 
> An und für sich stellst du dich beim Board einfach nur an



Die Gehäuse- und Boardwahl war und ist das schwierigste für mich. 
Gehäuse hab ich ja schon geschafft, und beim Board bin ich jetzt eigentlich fest entschlossen das MSI X470 Gaming Plus zu nehmen, außer ich würde in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen noch ein Haar in der Suppe finden oder wo anders was besseres fürs Geld.
Das was die CPUs teurer geworden sind, könnte ich nun wieder beim Board einsparen, denn das Asus Prime X470 Pro wäre ja um etwa 40 Euro teurer gewesen und laut dem einen Testvideo hat es sogar unter Extremlast höhere VRM-Temps als das MSI.

Mal den Fall angenommen ich bleibe bei den Ballistix Sport LT 2666 MHz Dualrank Modulen, ebenso beim MSI X470 Gaming Plus, wäre denn der Aufpreis von ca. 35 Euro für den Ryzen5-2600X gerechtfertigt?

Noch was zum MSI-Board, es hat oben den normalen P4+P8-Anschluss, aber daneben nochmal einen 4-Pin-Anschluss, sollte ich den frei lassen oder irgendwas da anschließen?


----------



## _Berge_ (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich im Prinzip, daß ich im BIOS möglichst wenig machen möchte und wenn dann nur die Dinge, die ich schon öfter eingestellt habe und die ich (hoffentlich) auch sofort finde.
> Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, daß ich keine Lust und keinen Nerv habe, mich tagelang mit RAM-Profilen und Timings zu beschäftigen, aber schnell mal die VCore runter zu stellen und die Lüfterkurven zu optimieren ist dann doch keine so große Sache.
> Aber natürlich gilt auch hier, desto weniger ich von Hand ändern muß, desto lieber wäre es mir.



Nadann hat sich das doch geklärt




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Gehäuse- und Boardwahl war und ist das schwierigste für mich.
> Gehäuse hab ich ja schon geschafft, und beim Board bin ich jetzt eigentlich fest entschlossen das MSI X470 Gaming Plus zu nehmen, außer ich würde in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen noch ein Haar in der Suppe finden oder wo anders was besseres fürs Geld.
> Das was die CPUs teurer geworden sind, könnte ich nun wieder beim Board einsparen, denn das Asus Prime X470 Pro wäre ja um etwa 40 Euro teurer gewesen und laut dem einen Testvideo hat es sogar unter Extremlast höhere VRM-Temps als das MSI.



Klar kühler ist besser, aber selbst solch eine Last könnte es ab, sonst wärs schon längst an die große Glocke gehängt worden etc.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mal den Fall angenommen ich bleibe bei den Ballistix Sport LT 2666 MHz Dualrank Modulen, ebenso beim MSI X470 Gaming Plus, wäre denn der Aufpreis von ca. 35 Euro für den Ryzen5-2600X gerechtfertigt?



Hast du dir im gleichen Post selbst beantwortet:

QUOTE=Tim1974;9460541]Aber natürlich gilt auch hier, desto weniger ich von Hand ändern muß, desto lieber wäre es mir.[/QUOTE]

Da du quasi so wenig wie möglich selber optimieren willst






Tim1974 schrieb:


> Noch was zum MSI-Board, es hat oben den normalen P4+P8-Anschluss, aber daneben nochmal einen 4-Pin-Anschluss, sollte ich den frei lassen oder irgendwas da anschließen?



den P8 schließt du an, ohne diesen wir das Board nicht starten, der P4 ist optional und dient dazu, dass das Board bei hohem OC stabilere Spannungen liefert, in manchen fällen auch bei SLI nötig für DICH aber Irrelevant

Ich kenne nur X399 und X299 Boards welche mit dem Optionalen P4/8 nicht starten wollen bei den großen CPU´s


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mein Zeitfenster einzuhalten schaffe ich eh nicht mehr, also kann es auch noch paar Wochen aufgeschoben werden, denn aktuell wäre ich fast 100 Euro über meiner ursprünglichen Rechnung und ich hab diese Woche jetzt obendrein auch wichtigeres zu tun.



Ach das war ja klar. Als ich dir riet den Ryzen 2600 bei Mindfactory für 129,90 zu kaufen (den gabs 3 Tage lang für 134 Euro und kurzzeitig sogar für 129,90), war das auch wieder falsch.
Also willst du weder billig noch teuer kaufen, weder ein B450 Mainboard noch ein X470, sondern die ganze Zeit schon einfach nur dein Gelaber hier spammen und Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.
Du bist wirklich einer der kreativsten Spammer die ich je erlebt habe. Jetzt scheitert es also daran weil die Sachen 8 Euro teurer geworden sind. (Auf 100 kommst du eh nicht, weil der RAM günstiger geworden ist).
Es hat sich eigentlich Null geändert.

Ein neuer Thread aufgemacht und den wieder klassisch an die Wand gefahren und wieder alle geprellt und rumgelogen bis sich die Balken biegen.
Halte das jetzt langsam für eine richtige Unverschämtheit, andere Nutzer derart zu verarschen und das Forum für deine Späße hier zu missbrauchen.
Wahrscheinlich hattest du das Meshify eh schon zu Hause, bestellt hast du vermutlich gar nichts, wer bestellt denn auch per Email, das macht absolut niemand, außer er will sich Gründe offenhalten wieso es nicht klappt usw.. blablabla.


----------



## Venom89 (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> aber schnell mal die VCore runter zu stellen und die Lüfterkurven zu optimieren ist dann doch keine so große Sache.



Naja, bei deinem letzten System ist dein undervolting auch in die Hose gegangen und hast die Symptome als defekt interpretiert. "Schnell" ist da der falsche Ansatz.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Noch was zum MSI-Board, es hat oben den normalen P4+P8-Anschluss, aber daneben nochmal einen 4-Pin-Anschluss, sollte ich den frei lassen oder irgendwas da anschließen?



Nein musst du nicht. Dein potenzielles Netzteil würde das aber auch gar nicht bieten.

Aber dann mal viel Erfolg mit deinem imaginären Rechner.
Langsam reicht es.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Da du quasi so wenig wie möglich selber optimieren willst



Also soll ich doch eher den 2600X nehmen?
Momentan sind beide wieder verfügbar, ich kann also dann wenn ich in ein paar Wochen bestelle, je nach Tagspreis und Laune entscheiden, welchen der beiden ich nehme, außer es kommen noch gut begründete Einwände für das eine oder das andere!



_Berge_ schrieb:


> den P8 schließt du an, ohne diesen wir das Board nicht starten, der P4 ist optional und dient dazu, dass das Board bei hohem OC stabilere Spannungen liefert, in manchen fällen auch bei SLI nötig für DICH aber Irrelevant
> 
> Ich kenne nur X399 und X299 Boards welche mit dem Optionalen P4/8 nicht starten wollen bei den großen CPU´s



In einem YT-Video wurde diese 3-Stecker Variante des MSI-Boards deutlich kritisiert und der dritte Stecker als völlig überflüssig abgestempelt, wenn ich das auf englisch richtig verstanden habe. Mich wundert, daß MSI in dieser Preisklasse da  diesen zusätzlichen Anschluss noch anbietet, andere höherpreisige Mainboard diesen aber nicht haben.

Ich hab vom NT doch den P4- und den P8-Stecker, die beide gleich sind und die ich beide zusammen normalerweise ans Board anschließe, aber woher würde ich diesen zusätzlichen dritten Stecker denn dann überhaupt vom NT her nehmen, oder kommt da dann etwa ein VGA-Stromstecker drann?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ach das war ja klar. Als ich dir riet den Ryzen 2600 bei Mindfactory für 129,90 zu kaufen (den gabs 3 Tage lang für 134 Euro und kurzzeitig sogar für 129,90), war das auch wieder falsch.



Stimmt, das wäre der ideale Zeitpunkt für den CPU-Kauf gewesen, nur hinterher ist man immer klüger und damals war ich mit der Wahl der anderen Komponenten auch noch nicht so weit wie heute. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also willst du weder billig noch teuer kaufen, weder ein B450 Mainboard noch ein X470, sondern die ganze Zeit schon einfach nur dein Gelaber hier spammen und Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.
> Du bist wirklich einer der kreativsten Spammer die ich je erlebt habe. Jetzt scheitert es also daran weil die Sachen 8 Euro teurer geworden sind. (Auf 100 kommst du eh nicht, weil der RAM günstiger geworden ist).
> Es hat sich eigentlich Null geändert.
> 
> ...



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben als einen PC-Kauf und Bau, ich hatte zwei Wochen Zeit eingeplant, dann plötzlich war die CPU nicht mehr lieferbar, danach mit 3-10 Tagen und zu höheren Preisen, nun hab ich plötzlich anderweitig viel Streß und nicht die Möglichkeit, das diese Woche noch durchziehen, aber was ist daran schlimm? 
Ist doch völlig egal, ob ich die restlichen Teile 1-2 Wochen früher oder später bestelle und zusammen baue.
Aus dir wird man echt nicht schlau, aber wenn du dich jetzt nach dem mal wieder Dampf ablassen wenigstens besser fühlst, hat es wenigstens dir etwas gebracht. 

Edit:
Was ich noch ganz vergessen hatte *Plonk!* Mal sehen wie gut die Ignorierliste funktioniert.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Naja, bei deinem letzten System ist dein undervolting auch in die Hose gegangen und hast die Symptome als defekt interpretiert. "Schnell" ist da der falsche Ansatz.



Glaub ich nicht mehr, denn mein Lenovo-Komplett-PC, bei dem ich nie etwas im BIOS umgestellt habe, hat auch gelegendlich Kernel-Power41 Meldungen, von denen ich im Betrieb oft nichts merke, ganz ähnlich wie damals bei meinem i7.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nein musst du nicht. Dein potenzielles Netzteil würde das aber auch gar nicht bieten.



Gut, das vereinfacht es ja. Wobei manch einer dann vielleicht auf die Idee kommt an den dritten Anschluss einen VGA-Stromstecker anzuschließen, andere würden vielleicht den P4- und P8-Stecker auf die beiden Anschlüsse verteilen...
Da kann man also sicher eine Menge falsch und eventuell auch kaputt machen, wenn man es nicht besser weiß...



Venom89 schrieb:


> Aber dann mal viel Erfolg mit deinem imaginären Rechner.
> Langsam reicht es.



Wieso? Ich kann nichts für die Verfügbarkeit der Hardware und auch nichts für Dinge die mir dazwischen kommen. Ratschläge und Tips halte bei mir länger als ein paar Wochen, eventuell kommen noch interessante neue Erkenntisse hinzu...
In den geplanten 2 Wochen hab ich an Stelle aller fehlenden Teile halt nun nur Gehäuse, 4 Lüfter und den externen Bluray-Brenner gekauft, was ist daran jetzt so schlimm?


----------



## _Berge_ (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich kann nichts für die Verfügbarkeit der Hardware und auch nichts für Dinge die mir dazwischen kommen. Ratschläge und Tips halte bei mir länger als ein paar Wochen, eventuell kommen noch interessante neue Erkenntisse hinzu...
> In den geplanten 2 Wochen hab ich an Stelle aller fehlenden Teile halt nun nur Gehäuse und Lüfter gekauft und montiert, was ist daran jetzt so schlimm?



Was daran schlimm ist? 

Du verlierst an glaubwürdigkeit...

Klar es gibt noch User die dir helfen und deine Fragen beantworten

Aber ich persönlich fühle mich etwas verarscht und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige

Klar kommt etwas dazwischen oder man hat ne Zwischenfrage, aber du übertreibst das maßlos

Ich denke sogar du machst es aus reiner Provokation, Lust und Laune, der Kommunikation wegen weil du Langeweile hast

Ich hab's versucht dir die Fragen zu beantworten, auch wenn ich mich zum Affen mache weil viele schon keinen Bock mehr haben auf dich einzugehen

Kauf dir die verdammten Teile und geb endlich Ruhe, damit tust du allen hier einen gefallen

Du verleitest viele mit deinen Threads zu Spam


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben als einen PC-Kauf und Bau, ich hatte zwei Wochen Zeit eingeplant, dann plötzlich war die CPU nicht mehr lieferbar, danach mit 3-10 Tagen und zu höheren Preisen, nun hab ich plötzlich anderweitig viel Streß und nicht die Möglichkeit, das diese Woche noch durchziehen, aber was ist daran schlimm?



Das ist ein guter Scherz, so wie man dich hier erlebt scheint es im Leben nichts wichtigeres zu geben als eine 0815 PC Konfig, soviel Zeit wie du mit diesem Schwachsinn verbringst und dann kommst du auch noch mit diesem Spruch.
Man könnte eine ganze Comedysendung aus deinen Threads produzieren, weil doch eh nichts stimmt was du sagst, du möchtest schlicht und ergreifend die User animieren weiter zu posten und setzt auf Provokation und mimst den Ahnungslosen.
Die CPU war die ganze Zeit lieferbar, nur eben nicht bei Cyberport, was gar kein Problem darstellt, dann bestellt man die CPU eben woanders.



> Ist doch völlig egal, ob ich die restlichen Teile 1-2 Wochen früher oder später bestelle und zusammen baue.



Als ob du in deinem Leben noch irgendwann einmal etwas bestellst.
Das Geld wird dir ausgegangen sein, oder dein Test-Thread wird mit dem System langsam langweilig und du zögerst es heraus bis die neuen Intel Prozessoren verfügbar bzw. getestet sind.
Und da fängt dann der Zirkus wieder von vorne an.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich kann nichts für die Verfügbarkeit der Hardware und auch nichts für Dinge die mir dazwischen kommen.



Wieso was ist denn passiert? Musst du dir neue Schuhe kaufen und die Planung der Schuhe verlangt nach neuen Threads im Deichmann Schuhforum?
Oder war es zu viel Stress die Bestellung vom Nachbarn anzunehmen?

Dein Hinauszögern der Bestellung hat überhaupt nichts mit der Verfügbarkeit zu tun, denn alles war verfügbar und wenn nicht lagernd, dann wird es eben nachbestellt,
oder man bestellt schlicht woanders, das ist nun kein Aufwand dort anzurufen und den 2600 rauszunehmen und den bei MF oder Caseking zu bestellen.
Kannst mir doch nicht weißmachen, das man so einen Aufwand betreibt um seine Hardware auszuwählen, zudem hat man eh x mal gemerkt dass dich Themen die vorher noch wichtig waren,
dann auf einmal nicht mehr interessieren und dann plötzlich wieder interessieren.

Was ist denn mit deiner tollen W-Lan Phobie.. und dann willst du Wlan, dann empfiehlt man dir Boards, du suchst nur nach Boards mit W-LAN und Bluetooth und dann plötzlich ist das nicht mehr notwendig,
wo du vorhin noch behauptet hast, Zusatzkarten kämen nicht in Frage.
Da merkt man halt dass das ein klassischer Fake-Account ist.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, das vereinfacht es ja. Wobei manch einer dann vielleicht auf die Idee kommt an den dritten Anschluss einen VGA-Stromstecker anzuschließen, andere würden vielleicht den P4- und P8-Stecker auf die beiden Anschlüsse verteilen...
> Da kann man also sicher eine Menge falsch und eventuell auch kaputt machen, wenn man es nicht besser weiß...


Da gibts nichts zu wissen, dafür gibts Anleitungen.
Dort steht genau beschrieben wie was anzuschliessen ist.
Wenn man natürlich nicht in der Lage ist zu verstehen was da steht, dann macht man das natürlich falsch.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da gibts nichts zu wissen, dafür gibts Anleitungen.
> Dort steht genau beschrieben wie was anzuschliessen ist.
> Wenn man natürlich nicht in der Lage ist zu verstehen was da steht, dann macht man das natürlich falsch.



Ich hab gerade den Idiotentest gemacht und versucht einen 8Pin PCIe (6+2) Stecker in den 8Pin EPS Steckplatz zu stecken  das sollte man WIRKLICH merken. 
(auch wenn es mit Gewalt möglich ist) 

Btw. Tim, die meisten Netzteile unter 750 Watt besitzen nur einen P4+P4 Stecker der sich zu einem P8 kombinieren lässt.


Edit: Warum antworte ich eigentlich noch? 
Ist doch alles geklärt und es muss nur bestellt werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

Ja, ist alles geklärt und wir wohl nun auch bald bestellt werden.

Trotzdem wäre es gut, wenn der Thread offen bleibt, falls doch noch Fragen auftauchen oder falls noch jemand Einwände hat oder Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2018)

@EyRaptor
Genau so siehts aus, also könnte man hier zu machen.

Edit:
Nein, kaufen marsch marsch.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Einwände hat oder Verbesserungsvorschläge.



Nope, CPU eintüten, Gaming Plus eintüten und einen der vorgeschlagen Rams eintüten ... fertig.

Und hier bestenfalls noch  zumachen.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. August 2018)

Zumindest fallen mir jetzt auch keine wirklich relevanten Fragen mehr ein, einiges konnte wir ja klären, vieles hab ich auch selbst heraus gefunden, manches lies sich nicht klären bzw. es wußte hier niemand, was auch kein Beinbruch ist.
Ich hätte ja gerne noch mehr Details und Hintergrundwissen zum Mainboardaufbau bekommen, Dinge die nicht in den Herstellerbeschreibungen stehen, also selbst heraus zu finden wieviel Layer war ja meist unmöglich, ich hätte aber auch gerne gewußt, welche VRMs qualitativ besser sind als andere, mal unabhängig von der Anzahl und Doppelung, ebenso die anderen Chips die an der Spannungserzeugung beteiligt sind, dann natürlich mehr Details zu den Elkos, aber all das ist wenig bis gar nicht zu klären, für mich jetzt aber auch nicht mehr kaufentscheidend.

Kaufen werd ich sowieso die nächsten Tage oder Wochen und dann bleibt halt das Hoffen, daß es kein Fehler war und alles läuft...


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2018)

Ich hab eine neue Idee, wie ich erstmal noch etwas Geld sparen könnte und sofort (ohne Umwege) an einen Kühler komme.
Da ich ja eigentlich den R5-2600 mit Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 nehmen wollte, könnte ich doch auch jetzt den R5-2600X mit Wraith Spire nehmen und auch den Spire erstmal verwenden, die CPU dann aber undervolten, notfalls auf das Leistungsniveau des 2600 non-X, denn der X soll ja die Taktrate des non-X mit weniger VCore und weniger Wärmeentwicklung erreichen.
Wenn mir der Wraith Spire dann doch zu laut ist oder zu schwach, kann ich ja jederzeit immer noch einen Aftermarket-Kühler nachkaufen.
Aber so könnte ich den so oft gelobten boxed-Kühler wenigstens mal probieren und erstmal knapp 70 Euro und Wartezeit sparen.


----------



## LordEliteX (15. August 2018)

Mit dem Wraith Spire konnte ich meinen Ryzen 1700 auf 3,6 Ghz takten. Lief unter last auf max 70 Grad. 
Wenn du den Takt feststellst sollten auch 3,6 oder sogar etwas mehr Takt drin sein.  Wenn du es halt leise haben willst.


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Wäre eine Möglichkeit, wo sich da die Wartezeit aufhebt entschließt sich mir zwar nicht, aber das ist ja nicht meine Baustelle (Die gefühlt längert dauert als der BER)


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wäre eine Möglichkeit, wo sich da die Wartezeit aufhebt entschließt sich mir zwar nicht, aber das ist ja nicht meine Baustelle (Die gefühlt längert dauert als der BER)



Ok, ich erkläre es mal kurz.
Ich kann nur den NH U12S bestellen, müßte dann das AM4-Kit nachbestellen. Auch wenn das kostelos ist, dauert es schlimmstensfall einige Tage, die ich dann mit den anderen Teilen tatenlos zu Hause rumsitzen würde.
Außerdem ärgern mich die fast 70 Euro für den Noctua, ich bin auch mal in mich gegangen und habe mir überlegt, ob der Rechner überhaupt absolut lautlos ein muß, da ich sowieso in einem recht lauten Mietshaus wohne, nehme ich bei einem lautlosen Rechner Umgebungsgeräusche stärker war und die nerven mich dann oft mehr als ein dezentes Luftrauschen.
Ich merke das wenn ich an dem Lenovo-Komplett-PC sitze, der hat sicherlich den boxed-Kühler drinn auf dem A10-7800 und stören tut er mich nicht, solange er nicht doll aufdreht. Das störendste an der Kiste ist die Festplatte und die hat mein Eigenbau-PC nicht.
Mit Stock-Taktraten wird es mit dem Wraith Spire und dem R5-2600X aber vermutlich eine heiße Angelegenheit wenn alle Threads ausgelastet sind, oder?
Muß die CPU dann schon throtteln oder kann sie den vollen Turbo-Takt auch auf allen Kernen bei Prime95 Small FFTs mit dem Wraith Spire halten?

Ich hab zum Thema Boxed-Kühler gegoogelt und YT geschaut, fand Testvideos mit dem 1600(X), ich glaube auch mit dem 2600, der übertaktet wurde, aber keines mit dem 2600X@Stock.


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich glaube auch mit dem 2600, der übertaktet wurde, aber keines mit dem 2600X@Stock.



Und jetzt erklär uns den Unterschied zwischen einem 2600 @ OC und einem 2600X.

Da bin ich jetzt gespannt.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2018)

Der 2600X braucht beim gleichen Takt (also dem Takt des 2600) weniger VCore und läuft effizienter, so wurde es mir hier in diesem oder einem anderen Thread zumindest erklärt.
Wenn ich den 2600X kaufe, erhalte ich einen hochwertigen boxed-Kühler mit dazu, beim 2600 (non-X) nur die etwas unterdimensionierte kleine Stealth-Kröte. 
Das könnte den Aufpreis zum 2600X für mich rechtfertigen, sofern ich mit dem Kühler auch was anfangen kann.

Wenn ich alles bestelle und in ca. 24 Stunden abholen, sofort verbauen und damit arbeiten kann, motiviert mich das weitaus schneller zum Kauf, als wenn ich dann mit allen Teilen noch vielleicht 3 Tage auf das AM4-Mounting-Kit für den Noctua warten muß. Ist doch ein saublödes Gefühl nicht anfangen zu können, wenn alle Teile da sind... 
Mir würde es reichen, wenn der Lüfter beim Lesen und Schreiben im Internet, beim Musik hören und Filme schauen, nicht zu hören ist, beim Spielen oder Encoding, darf er ein Rauschen von sich geben, kann der Wraith Spire das erfüllen (bei 4 Gehäuselüftern und einer GTX 1060 OC 6 GB im Gehäuse)?


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, ich erkläre es mal kurz.
> Ich kann nur den NH U12S bestellen, müßte dann das AM4-Kit nachbestellen. Auch wenn das kostelos ist, dauert es schlimmstensfall einige Tage, die ich dann mit den anderen Teilen tatenlos zu Hause rumsitzen würde.



Stellste einfach neben das leere Gehäuse, neben den externen USB 3.0 Brenner, wo ist das Problem?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem ärgern mich die fast 70 Euro für den Noctua, ich bin auch mal in mich gegangen und habe mir überlegt, ob der Rechner überhaupt absolut lautlos ein muß, da ich sowieso in einem recht lauten Mietshaus wohne, nehme ich bei einem lautlosen Rechner Umgebungsgeräusche stärker war und die nerven mich dann oft mehr als ein dezentes Luftrauschen.



Ja, wenn Dinge Geld kosten kann man sich mal fragen ob man das braucht.
Entscheidend ist wohl der Punkt, dass du diesen Bedarf bis jetzt gerade signalisiert hast. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich merke das wenn ich an dem Lenovo-Komplett-PC sitze, der hat sicherlich den boxed-Kühler drinn auf dem A10-7800 und stören tut er mich nicht, solange er nicht doll aufdreht. Das störendste an der Kiste ist die Festplatte und die hat mein Eigenbau-PC nicht.


Wenn dein "neuer Eigenbau PC" auch nur einen Laut von sich gibt, wäre das schon ein kleines Wunder, also mal nicht so bescheiden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mit Stock-Taktraten wird es mit dem Wraith Spire und dem R5-2600X aber vermutlich eine heiße Angelegenheit wenn alle Threads ausgelastet sind, oder?
> Muß die CPU dann schon throtteln oder kann sie den vollen Turbo-Takt auch auf allen Kernen bei Prime95 Small FFTs mit dem Wraith Spire halten?



Zwischen throtteln und dem Turbo Takt halten liegt übrigens der Bereich, für den die CPU gebaut wurde.
Wenn der Turbo Takt nicht gehalten werden kann muss die CPU noch LANGE nicht "throtteln".
Deine Annahme scheint sich übrigens in anderen Youtube Videos zu bestätigen, der Turbo kann mit dem Wraith Spire in Verbindung mit einem voll ausgelasteten 2600X wohl nicht gehalten werden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Thema Boxed-Kühler gegoogelt und YT geschaut, fand Testvideos mit dem 1600(X), ich glaube auch mit dem 2600, der übertaktet wurde, aber keines mit dem 2600X@Stock.



Ich schon, ist aber auf Englisch, spar ich mir. Scheinbar fällt der Takt mit Dauerlast in Verbindung mit dem Wraith Kühler


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Der 2600X erreicht in der Spitze in der Tat eine bessere "Effizienz" da er z.B für 4 Ghz ein Tick weniger Spannung braucht. 

Das Problem ist dass du anscheinend das Ausmaß falsch einschätzt, du redest oft von den 65W beim 1600/2600 die einfach quatsch sind, die CPU´s ziehen unter Last vieeeeeeeeel mehr. 
Dazu bringt die bessere "Effizienz" vielleicht 3-5 Grad weil so viel Spannung lässt sich da dann auch nicht einsparen.

Du könntest den 2600X auch auf 3,5 Ghz fixen, und die Spannung anpassen, aber das ist wahrscheinlich zuviel Aufwand, du wolltest ja so wenig wie möglich im UEFI einstellen.

@Thomas_Idefix daher schrieb ich ja auch : "wo sich da die Wartezeit aufhebt entschließt sich mir zwar nicht"

Das der Vorschlag mit: Du kannst dich ja in 2 Wochen nochmal melden nicht funktioniert war abzusehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2018)

Also fasse ich das mal zusammen, mit dem Wraith Spire und dem 2600X werde ich anscheinend auch nicht glücklich und sollte doch gleich einen Aftermarket-Kühler dazu kaufen und montieren?


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Wenn du Kompromisse eingehst wäre es schon möglich

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (15. August 2018)

Du sollst endlich irgendeine CPU und irgendein Board kaufen (Empfehlungen hast du mehr als genug bekommen) und aufhören, mit den immer selben Fragen in diversen Threads das Forum zuzuspammen. 
Ob dir der Boxed-Kühler zu laut ist, kannst nur du wissen und das auch erst nach einem Test. Also bestell das Zeug endlich, probiere es aus und kauf im Zweifelsfall einen anderen Kühler nach.

Alle Fakten und Alternativen liegen seit Tagen oder eher Wochen auf dem Tisch, es mangelt nur noch an deiner Entscheidung. Entweder gibst du jetzt jemandem das Geld und der kauft für dich, oder du triffst sie endlich selbst. Diskussionsbedarf gibt es keinen mehr, du bist die einzig verbleibende Hürde. Daher kann dieser Thread hier genauso zu wie deine letzten und neue dürfte es erst geben, wenn das Zeug einbaufertig bei dir zu Hause liegt.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2018)

Normalerweise würde ich auch den boxed-Kühler testweise montieren, nur ist das Entfernen eines Kühlers bei PGA-CPUs ein Risiko (dabei die CPU mit aus dem Sockel zu reißen und zu beschädigen), wenn ich also weiß, daß der boxed-Kühler mich auf Dauer nicht zufrieden stellt, montiere ich ihn gar nicht erst und gehe so auf Nummer sicher. Außerdem will ich den Kühler außerhalb des Gehäuses montierten, was einen nachträglichen Kühlerwelchsel auch sehr aufwändig macht.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (15. August 2018)

Du weißt selbst ganz genau, dass es da kein Risiko gibt. Einfach die Wärmeleitpaste warm machen und/oder die CPU zur Seite abziehen. Das hast du schon in unzähligen Threads erklärt bekommen.

Gib das Geld "präventiv" für einen Kühler aus oder lass es. Aber mach das mit dir selbst aus und nicht mit uns. Es gab genug Empfehlungen und hier kommen von deiner Seite nur noch Wiederholungen/Spam. Anstatt dreimal in einen Thread das selbe zu posten, fragst du in drei verschiedenen Threads jeweils einmal das gleiche.


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Ich sag da Mal lieber nichts zu. Dann wirst du auf ewig ohne PC dastehen, ein Erdbeben könnte die CPU durch einen Aftermarket Kühler zerstören [emoji317]

Boxer Kühler reißt CPU aus Sockel, so ein Quatsch hab ich ja noch nie gehört.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordEliteX (15. August 2018)

Teste den Kühler doch einfach. Wenn er dich nicht zufrieden stellt, kaufst du dir einen anderen. 
Da er bei der Cpu dabei ist, reicht er auch aus. Im Notfall bisschen undervolten und runtertakten. Dann bleibt der auch leise.

Da ich auch schon paar mal den Kühler abmontieren musste (wegen defekter AiO) muss ich sagen das ich noch nie ein Problem hatte das die Cpu mit raus gerissen wird. 
Und wenn man bisschen sein Hirn benutzt merkt man auch vorher ob da was hängt oder nicht.


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Teste den Kühler doch einfach. Wenn er dich nicht zufrieden stellt, kaufst du dir einen anderen.
> Da er bei der Cpu dabei ist, reicht er auch aus. Im Notfall bisschen undervolten und runtertakten. Dann bleibt der auch leise.
> 
> Da ich auch schon paar mal den Kühler abmontieren musste (wegen defekter AiO) muss ich sagen das ich noch nie ein Problem hatte das die Cpu mit raus gerissen wird.
> Und wenn man bisschen sein Hirn benutzt merkt man auch vorher ob da was hängt oder nicht.



Das hat er ja grade ausgeschlossen weil man KÖNNTE ja die CPU aus dem Sockel reißen, warum muss Technik immer so sensibel sein?


----------



## LordEliteX (15. August 2018)

onlygaming  schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat er ja grade ausgeschlossen weil man KÖNNTE ja die CPU aus dem Sockel reißen, warum muss Technik immer so sensibel sein?



Ja schlimm diese Technik  

Wenn ich daran denke wie ich den Dark Rock TF wieder ausbauen musste -.- Hab dabei gefühlt das ganze MB raus gerissen weil da irgendwas fest hing.
Und auch die Cpu's sind alles andere als empfindlich. Solang du keine Pins abbrichst ist alles gut. 

Jetzt gib dir mal ein ruck und kauf endlich mal dein System. 
Ich könnt nicht so lange warten


----------



## Blackout27 (15. August 2018)

Der Kühler vom 2600X ist absolut ausreichend und mit reduzierter Spannung und Takt auch was die Lautstärke angeht im grünen Bereich.

Kurze Info, der 2600X boostet in spielen mit 4,00-4,10  GHz, der 2600 unter gleichen Bedingungen mit 3,65-3,80 GHz. Mein X Modell hat für die gleichen Werte der non X Variante rund 0,100V weniger benötigt.

Deine Vorraussetzungen das der PC unter 2D Anwendungen leise bleibt sind meiner Meinung kein Problem.

Würde das auch so kaufen wie von dir gedacht. Spart rund 50€ ein


----------



## Tim1974 (15. August 2018)

Vorallem motiviert es mich erstmal mehr so, nicht nur wegen der gesparten ca. 67 Euro, sondern weil ich nicht dann auch noch paar Tage auf das AM4-Mounting-Kit warten muß, bis das per Post hier an kommen würde.
Ich find 67 Euro für einen Kühler der Größe des NH U12S auch eigentlich eine Frechheit und dann nichtmal alle Sockel-Halterungen mit dabei... 

Außerdem macht es mich auch ein wenig neugierig zu sehen, was der Wraith Spire denn so kann, nachdem er so oft gelobt worden ist.

@thehate91
Was meinst du denn, wenn ich den 2600X@Stock lasse, also weder Takt noch Spannung runter setze, wieviel Takt verliert er beim Allcore-Turbo, wenn Prime95 alle Threads voll auslastet in etwa und wieviel höher könnte er den Takt mit dem NH U12S halten?
Ich fürchte bei SmallFFts ohne UV und mit Spire, werde ich an den 90°C kratzen, oder?


----------



## EyRaptor (15. August 2018)

Kein Prime95 spielen und das "Problem" ist keins mehr.
Teste es einfach aus, denn kaputtgehen kann nichts wenn man das Hirn nicht ausschaltet.


----------



## facehugger (16. August 2018)

Lieber Tim, spiel einfach kein Prime und alles ist fein. Sonst wird BER wirklich noch eher fertig wie dein (seit Ewigkeiten) geplanter PC...

Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (16. August 2018)

Warum soll es nicht mal normale Anwendungen geben, die alle Threads mit AVX voll auslasten und dann dicht an die Prime-Temperatur heran kommen?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (16. August 2018)

Nenne eine einzige.

Und dann nenne eine, die du tatsächlich nutzt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2018)

Hast du so eine Anwendung oder hast vor so eine zu nutzen?
Nein?
Wenn interessiert es dann?
Nachkaufen kannst du nen guten Kühler immer noch.
Dafür müsstest du aber überhaupt erstmal was kaufen.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. August 2018)

@Tim

Da kann ich dir keine Auskunft geben ob/wieviel MHz verloren gehen wenn man alles auf Stock lässt und Prime verwendet. In normalen Anwendungen (Spiele) hatte ich keine großartige Veränderung mitbekommen.

P.S. der Noctua Lüfter kostet 60€ inkl. AM4 Halterung auf Mindfactory.


----------



## onlygaming (16. August 2018)

In einem anderen Thread schreibst du : 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also ich würde versuchen ihn zu undervolten, so auf 1,2 Volt oder drunter, sofern er damit stabil läuft, lieber dafür ein paar hundert MHz opfern, davon merkt man eh nichts in der Praxis.



Aber beim 2600X kommt das nicht in Frage und du bist "enttäuscht" wenn er unter P95 nur 3,7 GHz statt 4,0 hat? 



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2018)

Er widerspricht sich doch andauernd, ist doch normal.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. August 2018)

Was die Kühlerfrage angeht, bin ich noch ein wenig unentschlossen, darum die Widersprüche.
Eigentlich ist es ja auch unlogisch, wenn ich mir ein hochwertiges Gehäuse und alleine Highend-Gehäuselüfter für 94 Euro kaufe und dann am CPU-Kühler spare...


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2018)

Jetzt kauf einfach den Kühler und fertig.
Dein ewiges rumgeeiere geht einem nur noch auf den Keks. 
Und wenn du wenn zum unterhalten suchst, da gibst genug andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## facehugger (16. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was die Kühlerfrage angeht, _bin ich noch ein wenig unentschlossen_, darum die Widersprüche.
> Eigentlich ist es ja auch unlogisch, wenn ich mir ein hochwertiges Gehäuse und alleine Highend-Gehäuselüfter für 94 Euro kaufe und dann am CPU-Kühler spare...


Soso, ein *wenig* unentschlossen du noch bist Vieles in deinen Threads wirkt leider unausgegoren, unlogisch und deine Schreibe trieft geradezu von Unentschlossenheit/Unsicherheit. Hätte, wäre, müsste, sollte, dürfte. Isch bekomm gleich Plaque

Nimm beim Freezer (wenn du dir bezüglich der Temps solche Sorgen machst) einen aus der 40€-Preisklasse wie den Brocken 3, aber *setz einfach mal was um und nerv das Forum nicht mehr als unbedingt nötig. *Sorry für die klaren Worte, aber...

Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (16. August 2018)

Hab ich nicht schon sehr viel umgesetzt, gerade in den letzten 2 Wochen?
Gehäuse gekauft, Lüfter gekauft, externes optisches Laufwerk gekauft, den Rest bestellt und dann halt wieder storniert, aber ich werde die restlichen Teile ja jetzt eh die Tage wieder bestellen.
Wenn man da keine Entwicklung drinn sieht, vorallem im Hinblick auf den gesamten Zeitraum seit meines Hardwaredefektes Anfang 2017, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht schon sehr viel umgesetzt, gerade in den letzten 2 Wochen?
> Gehäuse gekauft, Lüfter gekauft, externes optisches Laufwerk gekauft, den Rest bestellt und dann halt wieder storniert, aber ich werde die restlichen Teile ja jetzt eh die Tage wieder bestellen.
> Wenn man da keine Entwicklung drinn sieht, vorallem im Hinblick auf den gesamten Zeitraum seit meines Hardwaredefektes Anfang 2017, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...



Ich finde den Umstand, das es ein externer USB  3.0 Brenner geworden ist, besonders geil, steht der jetzt auf oder neben deinem USB 2.0 Hub?

1,5 Jahre ist ja keine Zeit... heißt das, die 1060 liegt seit dem nur rum und selbst als dank der Miner GPU's Mangelware waren und die Preise immer weiter gestiegen sind hast du diese im Schrank liegen lassen? 

Sorry, manchmal muss ich mir einfach das komplette Ausmaß vor Augen halten um mein Gegenüber richtig zu verstehen.


----------



## onlygaming (16. August 2018)

Unentschlossen sieht ja anders aus, in anderen Threads hast du die Lösung für dein Problem parat, aber bei dir Ist die Lösung nicht "kompatibel"/ "anwendbar" oder wie?


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2018)

Wow, ich hab in den letzten 2 Wochen mehr Sachen für meinen Rechner umgesetzt und davon hat keiner hier irgendwas mitgekriegt.
Man muss nicht für jeden Furz nen Thread aufmachen und unnötige Sachen bereden.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. August 2018)

Ich versteh das Problem mit dem Kühler nicht. 
Wenn es doch der 2600x wird, dann ist doch ein Kühler dabei der ausreicht.

Und wenn man damit nicht glücklich wird (Lautstärke, Temps), dann kauft man sich einen anderen.


----------



## facehugger (16. August 2018)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Problem mit dem Kühler nicht.
> Wenn es doch der 2600x wird, dann ist doch ein Kühler dabei der ausreicht.
> 
> Und wenn man damit nicht glücklich wird (Lautstärke, Temps), dann kauft man sich einen anderen.


Kennst du unseren Tim nicht? Hast du seine Threads verfolgt?  Wo andere keinerlei Probleme kennen, erdenkt oder besser... erschafft sich Timmilein welche

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (16. August 2018)

Er kann die Probleme sogar je nach erhaltener Empfehlung wechseln. Da ist beim Gehäuse die Strahlungssicherheit wichtig, während er parallel im anderen Thread die WLAN-Funktion des Taichis gerne hätte. Tim ist sehr flexibel, wenn er die Helfenden damit über den Tisch ziehen kann.


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2018)

Strahlungssicherheit bei einem Gehäuse? 
Betreibt er da ein Atom Reaktor?


----------



## Tim1974 (17. August 2018)

Das Wort "Strahlung" für elektromagnetische Wellen zu verwenden mißfällt mir eigentlich auch, weil Strahlung so dramatisch klingt und daher etwas übertrieben.
Trotzden ist es unangebracht sich darüber lustig zu machen, wenn jemand dafür sorgen will, daß seine Elektrogeräte sich nicht gegenseitig negativ beeinflussen, ebenso sich nicht langfristig gesehen negativ auf die Gesundheit auswirken.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2018)

Nene, das ist irgendwo schon angebracht. Allein aus dem Grund, das dieses Thema bereits mehrfach in deinen Threads geklärt wurde.

Hast du etwa den Überblick verloren?


----------



## Acoustico (17. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Oder gibt es jetzt eine Entscheidung zwischen Noctua und/oder Wraith Prism oder wie das Ding beim 2600X heißt.



Also bitte! Mach mal nicht so einen Stress. Über den Kühler diskutieren wir erst seit ca. 12 Monaten. Diese Entscheidung muss gut durchdacht sein. Schließlich wollen wir ja nichts übertakten, undervolten...der Kühler muss also den "High-End-Standard" entsprechen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...m-r7-1700-oder-r5-1600x.html?highlight=Noctua


----------



## Tim1974 (17. August 2018)

Manchmal muß ich gestehen, hab ich selbst schon ironisch gedacht, ob mein kommender PC wohl noch vor der ersten Mars-Raumfähre fertig wird... 
Aber das wird er wohl, ich schätze mal übernächste Woche wird es soweit sein, da hab ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit für den Zusammenbau, Fragen zur Komponentenwahl sind ja nun auch erstmal alle geklärt.
Wenn ich die Sachen bestelle muß ich natürlich dann auch genug Zeit zum Bauen und Testen haben, denn 2-4 Wochen Rückgaberecht gehen auch recht schnell vorbei.

Es wird dann wenn es soweit ist aber einen großen PC-Bau-Thread geben, wo (wieder) über jede Schraube, jeden Anpressdruck, Kräfteeinwirkungen beim Einstecken von Steckern usw. diskutiert wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2018)

Lass es doch einfach, im Ernst, so was sollte einen nicht belasten sondern Freude am neuen Unbekannten machen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (17. August 2018)

Dann bestell das Zeug jetzt, damit es bis dahin alles da ist. So wie es jeder normale Mensch machen würde.

Aber ich weiß eh schon, wie das einmal mehr laufen wird.
Du wartest bis zum letztmöglichen Bestelltermin, erdichtest dir selbst wieder ein vermeintliches Problem, wegen dem du angeblich nicht bestellen kannst, und schließlich ist der Termin für den Zusammenbau verstrichen und es ohnehin zu spät, um zu bestellen.

Falls du es tatsächlich schaffst, in der Zeit das Rückgaberecht, das erst ab der Übergabe an der Tür anfängt zu laufen, verstreichen zu lassen, ist dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Ein Fertig-PC läge dir ohnehin eher.


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2018)

Aber beim Fertig PC kriegt er doch wieder kaputte Ware und nichts funktioniert.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. August 2018)

Ein Fertig-PC funktioniert in der Regel out-of-the-box besser als ein Eigenbau, das sollte eigentlich logisch verständlich sein. Ich hab ja auch einen Fertig-PC, dieser stellt mich aber nicht zufrieden, weil er viel zu lahm ist und die Kühlung ist auch suboptimal und keineswegs leise.

Außerdem freue ich mich auch auf das Zusammenbauen der Teile und noch mehr macht mir das Aussuchen Spaß, da kann ein Komplett-PC nicht heran kommen vom Spaß her. Am tollsten ist es natürlich, wenn ich alles zusammengebaut habe und alles auf Anhieb gut läuft. 
Der Vorteil beim Selbstbau-PC liegt aber vorallem darin, daß man meist hochwertigere Einzelkomponenten füs gleiche Geld bekommt, oder notfalls etwas mehr zahlt, dafür dann aber sehr viel langlebigere Bauteile bekommt, insbesondere beim Netzteil, Mainboard (VRM-Kühlung...), Grafikkarte, CPU-Kühler, Lüfter usw. gibt es große Unterschiede.
Außerdem wenn ich die Kartons der Komponenten als erster öffne, also diese versiegelt sind, kann ich mir sicherer sein, wirklich 1a-Ware zu bekommen als bei einem Komplett-PC, wobei ich aber den großen Herstellern von Komplett-PCs da auch vertrauen würde.

Außerdem macht es mir manchmal auch etwas Spaß, aus jedem Handgriff und jeder Schraube eine Wissenschaft zu machen.


----------



## DARPA (17. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein Fertig-PC funktioniert in der Regel  out-of-the-box besser als ein Eigenbau, das sollte eigentlich logisch  verständlich sein.


Ehmm.....ach, ich frag erst gar nicht 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch einen Fertig-PC, dieser stellt  mich aber nicht zufrieden, weil er viel zu lahm ist


Liegt das nicht eher an den Komponenten und nicht an der Art des Zusammenbaus?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem freue ich mich auch auf das  Zusammenbauen der Teile und noch mehr macht mir das Aussuchen  Spaß


Ok, krass. Wenn man das als Außenstehender betrachtet, sieht das bei dir  gar nicht nach Spaß aus, sondern eher gequält. Das meine ich jetzt  ernst.

-----------------------


JoM79 schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt hier nen Laberthread werden?


Nicht so prüde, ist doch sonst nix los hier ^^


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2018)

Wie hast du dich entschieden bzgl. CPU Kühler? 

Welche Hardware möchtest du letztendlich bestellen, habe leider den Überblick verloren bei dem ganzen hin und her ... 

Du kannst den PC ja auch per Livestream bzw. als YouTube Anleitung für uns bereit stellen. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die meisten hier gerne beim Zusammenbau zusehen würden.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. August 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Wie hast du dich entschieden bzgl. CPU Kühler?



Noctua NH U12S, also nicht anders als vor meinem hin und her eiern. 
Allerdings ist es noch möglich, daß ich es mir in letztem Moment doch noch anders überlege. Ich hab mir den Thermalright ARO M140 nochmal genau angeschaut, mir gefällt dessen Mountingsystem nicht, am meisten stört mich das Spiel der Backplate mit den Montagestutzen, das alles erst fest wird, wenn der Kühler selbst Druck auf den Heatspreader der CPU aufbaut.
Beim Alpenföhn Brocken 3 hingegen mißfällt mir die Multibackplate, auf die man ja wechseln muß, ich möchte aber die Originalbackplate verwenden, weil diese hinten großflächig isoliert ist und genau da auf dem Board aufliegt, wo es der Boardhersteller haben will.
Bei Noctua mißfällt mir der Preis und der Umstand, das es nur einen 120mm Lüfter gibt, aber mit diesen beiden Punkten kann ich notfalls eher leben, als mit meinen anderen Kritikpunkten.
Der Boxed-Kühler wäre wenn dann nur eine Übergangslösung, denn wozu kaufe ich mir ein hochklassiges Gehäuse und absolute Highend-Gehäuselüfter, wenn ich dann am CPU-Kühler spare? 
Ich möchte dann wenn alles fertig ist ja Prime95 SmallFFTs starten und mich entspannt zurücklehnen und freuen, daß die Temperaturen hoffentlich unter 70°C bleiben und dabei bedenken wie bescheiden diese Temperaturen dagegen vermutlich mit einem Intel mit Paste ausfallen werden. 



thehate91 schrieb:


> Welche Hardware möchtest du letztendlich bestellen, habe leider den Überblick verloren bei dem ganzen hin und her ...



Wie es aussieht wird es wie eh geplant der AMD Ryzen 2600 (ohne X), denn der 2600X ist einfach deutlich überteuert und macht höchstens Sinn, wenn man scharf auf den dickeren Boxed-Kühler ist, denn übertakten lassen sich ja eh beide und selbst ohne OC sollte der Leistungsunterschied bei ca. 5% liegen, der Aufpreis auf die X-CPU liegt aber bei etwa 41 Euro, also bei rund 20%.
Sollte aber der 2600X in den nächsten Tagen auf sagen wir mal 175 Euro im Preis fallen, wäre er durchaus in der Lage mich doch noch umzustimmen.

Als Board wird es wohl das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, wobei das Gaming Pro exakt gleich teuer ist, welches würdet ihr denn dann nehmen von den zweien, die sich fast in nichts unterscheiden?

RAM wird der Ballistix Sport LT 2666 MHz Dualrank 2x 8 GB Kit mit 1,20 Volt .

Netzteil das BQ Straight Power 11 450 oder 550 Watt.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Du kannst den PC ja auch per Livestream bzw. als YouTube Anleitung für uns bereit stellen. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die meisten hier gerne beim Zusammenbau zusehen würden.



Ich hab noch nie so einen Stream gemacht, nichtmal irgendein Video auf YT hochgeladen, damit fange ich nicht so schnell an, aber ich werde sicherlich viele Fotos beim Zusammenbau machen und hier im passenden Thread veröffentlichen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2018)

Lass dir ruhig Zeit.
Ab Montag gibts dann die neuen Nvidia Karten und ich kann mit dem Umzug ins neue Gehäuse und Umbau auf Wasserkühlung anfangen.
Wie ich schon vor über nem Monat gesagt habe, werde ich dann noch vor dir fertig sein.
Bis dahin spielt mein Skylake das Lied vom dünnen Substrat und zwar bei unter 70°C unter nem Brocken 3 mit einem kleinen 120mm Silentwings 3 der nicht mal 800rpm dafür braucht.
Ach so ein 120mm Lüfter ist schon echt schlecht und sollte von niemanden benutzt werden.
Vor allem nicht wenn die CPU dazu noch übertaktet läuft.


----------



## onlygaming (18. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Als Board wird es wohl das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, wobei das Gaming Pro exakt gleich teuer ist, welches würdet ihr denn dann nehmen von den zweien, die sich fast in nichts unterscheiden?



Das was besser aussieht natürlich, und die Entscheidung können wir dir nicht abnehmen.


----------



## LordEliteX (18. August 2018)

Würde dir aber schnelleren Ram empfehlen. Und bei Pinnacle Ridge scheint SIngle Rank besser zu sein. 
Oder übertakte den Ram auf 2933 Mhz.

Ist einfach verschenkte Leistung sonst.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. August 2018)

Das mit dem Aussehen der Hardware ist so eine Sache, eigentlich wehre ich mich ja gegen sowas, genauso gegen RGB usw. allerdings muß ich dennoch gestehen, daß es Boards gibt, die ich relativ häßlich oder langweilig finde und andere die mir besser gefallen, auch wenn ich sie ja mangels Seitenwandfenster eh nicht oft sehen werde.
Die MSI X470 Boards gefallen mir optisch ganz gut, sogar schon das X470 Gaming Plus, wahrscheinlich wegen dem Schwarz-Rot, das Asrock Taichi degegen finde ich übertrieben, vorallem den Chipsatzkühler in Zahnradform, das ist mir too much.
Das günstigste in Frage kommende Board, das MSI B450 Tomahawk finde ich farblich auch eher langweilig, dazu die nicht gedoppelten 4 Phasen, damit war es recht schnell raus aus meiner Auswahl und diese optischen Merkemale beeinflussen meine Entscheidung sicherlich auch zu etwa 5-10%, mehr Einfluss dadurch verbiete ich mir. 

Beim RAM finde ich es wichtig, daß er mit 1,2 Volt läuft, das schont die Hardware langfristig gesehen sicher und bringt mir dann mehr, als vielleicht 5% Leistung in bestimmten Spielen, die ich mit der Spannungskeule erzwingen müßte.
Die Ballistix Sport LT gefallen mir optisch auch gut und ebenso finde ich es gut, daß die einen Heatspreader haben, auch wenn der vermutlich mehr der Optik als der Kühlung dient bei den relativ gemütlichen 2666 MHz.
Aber besser etwas zu viel kühlen als zu wenig, finde ich. 

Das mit dem Zusammenbau-Stream lasse ich lieber, der würde zu lang werden, weil ja jede Schraube schnell zu einer Wissenschaft für sich wird, ich hätte da dann noch einige Ideen, die Hardware auf Beschädigungen zu prüfen, das würde ausarten und zwar ein sicherlich unterhaltsames Video werden, aber doch zu lang und zu stark übertrieben.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Beim RAM finde ich es wichtig, daß er mit 1,2 Volt läuft, das schont die Hardware langfristig gesehen sicher und bringt mir dann mehr, als vielleicht 5% Leistung in bestimmten Spielen, die ich mit der Spannungskeule erzwingen müßte.



Ich kenne noch immer KEINE EINZIGE belastbare Quelle, die 1,35V für DDR4 Ram/IMC/Board/irgendwas in irgendeiner Weise für bedenklich hält.
Nur du machst dir Sorgen darüber und das gesamte Forum fragt sich warum.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich hätte da dann noch einige Ideen, die Hardware auf Beschädigungen zu prüfen



Ui, da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Wie stellst du dir das vor, wenn ich fragen dürfte?


----------



## moonshot (18. August 2018)

Naja, 10% Spannung rauf kann ja schon so in 10% Lebenszeit enden.....
Und dann will man seinen RAM in 40 Jahren in ein neues System mitnehmen, aber geht nicht, weil er schon nach 35 Jahren Schrott ist. 
Dass Samsung bis zu 1,5V auf B-Dies 24/7 frei gibt zählt hier auch nicht, als Hersteller können die ja keine Ahnung haben *Ironie off and out*


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (18. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Als Board wird es wohl das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, wobei das Gaming Pro exakt gleich teuer ist, welches würdet ihr denn dann nehmen von den zweien, die sich fast in nichts unterscheiden?



Ich habe dir schon vor einiger Zeit die Unterschiede der Boards verlinkt. Also stell dich bitte nicht blöd und lies wenigstens, was dir in deinen unzähligen Threads geantwortet wird.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Aussehen der Hardware ist so eine Sache, eigentlich wehre ich mich ja gegen sowas [...]



Und dann kommt eine mehrzeilige Detailanalyse des Aussehens der zur Wahl stehenden Boards. Ist klar.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Beim RAM finde ich es wichtig, daß er mit 1,2 Volt läuft, das schont die Hardware langfristig gesehen sicher und bringt mir dann mehr, als vielleicht 5% Leistung in bestimmten Spielen, die ich mit der Spannungskeule erzwingen müßte.



Nicht auszudenken, was passieren würde, wenn der RAM in 25 Jahren aufgrund der irrsinnig hohen Spannung kaputt ginge. Geh da lieber mal auf Nummer sicher.
Studien haben übrigens ergeben, dass PC-Nutzung für Verschleiß sorgt. Wissenschaftler raten daher dazu, die Hardware dunkel und kühl in Schubladen zu lagern.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zusammenbau-Stream lasse ich lieber, der würde zu lang werden, weil ja jede Schraube schnell zu einer Wissenschaft für sich wird, ich hätte da dann noch einige Ideen, die Hardware auf Beschädigungen zu prüfen, das würde ausarten und zwar ein sicherlich unterhaltsames Video werden, aber doch zu lang und zu stark übertrieben.



Sicherlich würdest du mit deinen umfangreichen Elektronikkenntnissen eine gnadenlose Prüfung durchführen.
Gleich nachdem du in einem einmaligen Jahrhundertprojekt die Pinbelegung des Frontpanels entschlüsselt hättest.


----------



## Neppi88 (18. August 2018)

Kenne da auch viele Möglichkeiten Hardware auf fehler zu testen und die heißen Warframe, Saint Row, Rocket League, Davinci Resolved usw. Also Pc an machen und zocken bzw Videos schneiden. Wenn er am leben bleibt geht es der HW wohl gut.
 Tim nicht so kompliziert machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2018)

Vielleicht ziehe ich die Bestellung doch um paar Tage vor, so daß ich nächstes WE den Zusammenbau machen kann, wird sich die Tage jetzt entscheiden, momentan sprichts nichts dagegen.

Zur Detailprüfung der Hardware, nagut das war von mir etwas mit Humor geschrieben, der beste Test ist wirklich die Alltagsnutzung mit unterschiedlichen Auslastungen. 
Bei LGA-Sockel-Systemen würde ich mir aber immer den Sockel unter hellem Licht anschauen, ob alle Pins vorhanden und richtig ausgerichtet sind, sonst kann es einem schnell so gehen wie mir, daß es einem die CPU zerschießt und man gar nicht weiß warum... 
Bei PGA-CPUs kann man die Pins einfacher und schneller kontrollieren, wahrscheinlich bekommt man hier die CPU mit einer verbogenen Pin gar nicht leicht eingelegt, wenn man nicht gerade Grobmotoriker ist.

Worauf ich aber eigentlich hinaus wollte, mich sorgt beim Zusammenbau am meisten der Druck, der auf das Mainboard ausgeübt wird, wenn man ATX-Stecker, P8-Stecker einsteckt, eventuell auch beim einstecken der Grafikkarte und des RAMs.
Beim den ATX-Steckern und P8-Steckern biegt sich das Board ja meist deutlich durch, bevor der Stecker einrastet, zumindest was das bei mir bisher immer so, kaputt gegangen ist dadurch aber noch nie etwas bei mir. Trotzdem werd ich diesmal diese Stecker außerhalb des Gehäuses anschließen und entweder etwas unters Board legen oder mit der anderen Hand unten gegenhalten, denn bei einem vollmodularen NT, kann ich dann ja immer noch alles gut einbauen und verlegen.

Was wäre eigentlich z.B. wenn man den ATX- oder P8-Stecker nicht richtig fest drückt, dieser also nicht einrastet und vielleicht keinen perfekten Kontakt hat, kann dadurch dann etwas kaputt gehen?
Was wäre wenn man die Grafikkarte oder die RAMs nicht richtig fest reindrückt...?
Solche Tests hab ich jedenfalls leider noch in keinem Video gesehen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2018)

Im schlimmsten Fall fängt es an zu brennen.


----------



## onlygaming (20. August 2018)

Du stellst Fragen.......

Hier kommen Leute Tag Täglich und fragen nach Konfigurationen und bekommen welche und 3 Tage später kommt meistens: Läuft alles super vielen Dank


Glaubst du ernsthaft das wäre so wenn bei jedem zweiten Board das Mainboard brechen würde wenn man RAM/P8 Stecker einsteckt? 

Die Mainboards sind dafür AUSGELEGT da kann nichts passieren solange man noch erkennt wie Rum der Stecker muss.......

Du könntest auch den Shop die Schüssel zusammen bauen lassen, aber das willst du bestimmt auch wieder nicht. 

Könnte ja sein das man dir 2666er CL2000 er RAM ansteht und du das nicht merkst :O
Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neppi88 (20. August 2018)

@JoM79 du weißt wie man Tim Mut macht. xD

@Tim da der ATX (vermute du meinst den ganz breiten) außen am Board ist kannst du den Finger das Board an der Seite nach oben ziehen um den gegen zu wirken.


----------



## NixxonVII (20. August 2018)

Ist auf jedenfall sehr amüsant hier mitzulesen. Habe mir auch neulich einen PC zugelegt. ER läuft und ich habe eigentlich nur ungefähr 1 Tag in die Zusammenstellung und 3 Stunden in den Zusammenbau investiert.

Jetzt reiß dich am Riemen und kauf dir das Gaming Pro, das is jut. ES läuft nämlich auch.

Vielleicht sollte ich dir Mal die Nummer meines Vaters geben, der fragt sich auch vor jeder Schraube mit wieviel NM er die anziehen muss 

Übrigens habe ich vom Schrottplatz einen i5 2320 und ne 550ti->Die kann man echt gut undervolten, von 1135 mV glaub ich hab ich sie auf 1000mV gebracht....stabil. Was tut man nicht alles für die Lebensdauer seiner Hardware Falls der dir auch reicht kann ich den dir sicher zukommen lassen. Dann kannst du deine Hardware noch ein bisschen mehr schonen 
Fühl dich nicht angegriffen, musste meinen Senf aber auch einmal loswerden.


Gruß

PS: Der Schrottplatz Pc wurde auch nicht sehr pfleglich behandelt, habe die Vermutung, dass da jemand Kaffee drüber geleert hat, der ganze Staub hatte so ein bestimmtes Aroma.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2018)

Ich hab ja keine ernsthaften Bedenken es nicht hin zu bekommen, es gab ja bisher nie etwas, was nicht geklappt hat (sofern die Teile nicht kaputt waren), es geht mir mehr darum, wie weit die Grauzone zwischen perfekt und zu viel Kraftaufwand mit daraus folgendem Schaden ist. Mich interessiert es einfach, wieviel Spielraum es da gibt, auch wenn ich den sicherlich nicht ausschöpfen werde.

Also nochmal, diese Fragen stelle ich rein aus Interesse, mich interessiert bei allem was ich kaufe, wie robust es ist, das bremst meinen Zusammenbau kein Stück und macht mir auch keine ernsthafte Sorgen, es macht mir nur einfach Spaß, mich mit solchen Fragen zu beschäftigen und beim Zusammenbau jeden Handgriff zu perfektionieren, ich hab dann wenn alles fertig ist einfach mehr Vertrauen in die Sache und ein sichereres Gefühl.


----------



## DARPA (20. August 2018)

Das anschließen eines Kabels perfektionieren?  

Das traurige ist, ich hab bisher nicht für eine Sekunde bezweifelt, dass du alles ernst meinst, was du so schreibst.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2018)

Ich meine es ernst, daß es mich interessiert, ob die Leitbahnen des Boards bei zu dollem rein drücken des Steckers reißen können, und damit das ich gerne genau wissen würde, was zu doll und was ganz normal ist. Solche Erfahrungswerte kann man als Hobbybastler eigentlich nicht gewinnen, weil man ja nur mal alle paar Jahre Teile zusammen baut und dabei nicht bewußt solche Belastungstests durchführt, da man ja die Hardware nicht doppelt kaufen will. 

Das es in der Regel übertrieben und daher unsinnig ist, über sowas lange zu philosophieren seh ich aber ebenso.


----------



## DARPA (20. August 2018)

Ich glaube du hast nicht annähernd ne Vorstellung, wie robust der ganze Kram ist. Über die Krafteinwirkung durch deinen Arm wird das Board nur müde lächeln. 

Die Biegegrenze in N wird dir hier wohl niemand nennen können.


----------



## ApfelweinTM (20. August 2018)

Hier mal ein ganz lustiger Beitrag zum Thema Widerstandsfähigkeit von Hardware: YouTube

Für's Mainboard springe zu 2:30


----------



## _Berge_ (20. August 2018)

Habe heute meinen HDD/SSD Testaufbau für einen Memtest missbraucht da dieser SO-DIMM Steckplätze hat

is ein MITX Board befestigt auf 4 Abstandhaltern auf einem Holsbrett

beim aufstecken vom RAM riegel hat sich das Board bis zum Holz durchgebogen (1cm Abstandshalter) weil das mistding nicht einrasten wollte 

Board läuft seit 3h im Test von daher  wo du da bedenken hast

BTW: was das PCB angeht sollte es wohl zwischen MITX Industrie-Boards und Mainstream keine Unterschiede geben, knarzen tun sie alle wenn du etwas "dolle" aufsteckst, passieren tut aber nichts solange du mit BEDACHT vorgehst und dich nicht wie ein totale vollid**t anstellst


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast nicht annähernd ne Vorstellung, wie robust der ganze Kram ist. Über die Krafteinwirkung durch deinen Arm wird das Board nur müde lächeln.
> 
> Die Biegegrenze in N wird dir hier wohl niemand nennen können.



Damit könntest du recht haben.
Zumindest hab ich mir mal den Spaß gemacht, als mein Gigabyte Z97 Gaming-5 Board eh einen kaputten Sockel hatte es vor dem Entsorgen mal auf Bruchfestigkeit zu testen.
Es war noch im Gehäuse verbaut, also hab ich mit beiden Daumen an Punkten aufs Board gedrückt, wo kein Abstandshalter drunter war und dann fest drauf gedrückt, bis sich das Board fast bis zum Mainboardtray durch gebogen hat. Es ist trotzdem nicht hörbar gebrochen, allerdings kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, ob dabei nicht Leitbahnen gerissen sind und darum ging es mir ja vornehmlich.
Da der Sockel defekt war, konnte ich es danach ja auch nicht mehr im Betrieb testen insofern war der Test eigentlich überflüssig.



ApfelweinTM schrieb:


> Hier mal ein ganz lustiger Beitrag zum Thema Widerstandsfähigkeit von Hardware: YouTube
> 
> Für's Mainboard springe zu 2:30



Das hatte Pope82 schon an anderer Stelle verlinkt, dort gibt es aber vornehmlich Belastungstests mit statischer Aufladung, keine Biege- oder Bruchtests.


----------



## NixxonVII (20. August 2018)

Lieber Tim!
Dass dich solche Sachen interressieren ist ja nicht Schlimm. Schnapp dir nen ollen PC vom Schrottplatz oder frag deine Kameraden, die haben sicher noch nen alten C2Q rumliegen... ich übrigens auch  und dann teste bis das Mainboard bricht 

Deine neue Hardware baust du einfach mit einem Ticken mehr Behutsamkeit ein und ziehst die Schrauben fest....aber nicht zu fest. Da du in Deutschland wohnst komme ich auch gerne Vorbei und helf dir...Spaß
Vielleicht ist auch das was für dich, da ist bestimmt jemand in der Nähe: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

Liebe Grüße

Und jez nochmal auf gut Jugendsprachisch: Puss nich so rum!


----------



## Venom89 (20. August 2018)

Aber natürlich. Reines Interesse 
Gib doch zu das du schiss hast


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2018)

Also Schiss hab ich nicht wirklich, Angst davor auch nicht, es ist eher so eine Art leichte Besorgnis, die mir den Spaß an der Sachen nehmen kann.
Desto mehr ich die Grenzen der Belastbarkeit kenne und weit drunter bleibe, desto mehr verschwindet dieses ungute Gefühl.


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2018)

Ich hab mal vor 20 Jahren oder so nen kaputte Mainboard durchgebrochen.
Glaub mit, bei nem bisschen Stecker rein oder RAM einstecken passiert garnichts.
Aber ich kann extra nochmal für dich ein Board besorgen und bei mir auf der Arbeit ne Druckprobe machen.


----------



## LordEliteX (20. August 2018)

Ich dachte auch immer das die Teile sehr empfindlich sind. 
Nachdem mir ne cpu runtergefallen war (war sogar der ryzen^^ ) und nach mehrmaligen zusammenbau von pc's, muss ich auch sagen das man eig nichts kaputt bekommt. 
Man muss nur sein Hirn bisschen benutzen


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2018)

Beim Fallen lassen ist es natürlich reine Glückssache, wenn ein Teil heil bleibt, vorallem wenns eine CPU mit Pins betrifft.
Das einzige was mir wirklich durch Eigenverschulden mal kaputt ging war ein verbogener Pin eines Intel 486 DX4 100 MHz, aber den konnte ich mit einer gewöhnlichen Zange wieder gerade biegen und dann lief er wieder völlig normal. Ach da war dann doch noch was zweites, ich hab mal unterm Tisch versucht bei schlechtem Licht einen AC Freezer 7 Pro auf meinen P4-540 zu setzen, natürlich bei stehendem Tower-Gehäuse, das klappte auch nicht und danach war ein Push-Pin etwas lediert. Trotzdem ließ sich der Kühler danach aber immer noch montieren und lief viele Jahre auf der CPU, wobei ich nicht absolut sicher bin ob er da noch den optimalen Anpressdruck hatte.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (20. August 2018)

Oder bestell zur Abwechslung endlich mal die Komponenten. Viel länger kannst du nicht mehr warten, wenn die am Wochenende vollzählig bei dir liegen sollen.


----------



## onlygaming (20. August 2018)

Ist das nicht toll? Jetzt kann Tim direkt noch bei der 2080 Ti zuschlagen! Alles richtig gemacht!, wie hätten wir uns schwarz geärgert wenn du diese Möglichkeit verpasst hättest :o


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2018)

Was soll ich mit einer Geforce 2080 Ti? Wenn mir NVidia im Tausch gegen meine GTX 1060 eine schenken will, ok, aber selbst dann verbraucht die mir viel zu viel Energie und erzeugt zu viel Hitze.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. August 2018)

Heut is mein erster Arbeitstag nachm Urlaub, und ich hab mir nun tatsächlich 19 Seiten durchgelesen...  Tja ich wäre dann wieder Urlaubsreif.

@Tim mach nicht aus allem ne Wissenschaft, als erstes einfach nun mal Bestellen und dann nach und nach alles zusammen bauen. Pass einfach nur auf das du mit dem Staubsauger nicht in die nähe der Pins kommst, dann ist alles bestens! Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Tim1974 (25. August 2018)

Diesmal ist mir Krankheit dazwischen gekommen und hat meine Zeitplanung durcheinander gewirbelt.
Darum hab ich noch nichts weiter bestellt, bald bin ich verreist, da würde ich über eine Woche Rückgabezeit verschenken, also fraglich ob ich es davor noch mache.
Fraglich ist aber auch, warum ich hier überhaupt Erklärungen abgebe und mich rechtfertige, obwohl ich beides nicht muß und obwohl ich anscheinend langsam der einzige hier bin, der sich an das Thema des Threads hält.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2018)

Lass dir Zeit, ich bau morgen meinen Rechner um.
Dachte eigentlich bei Krankheit hat man erst recht Zeit zum bestellen.


----------



## INU.ID (25. August 2018)

*Ich habe hier jetzt ca. 50 (oder mehr?) Offtopic- und Spam-Postings entfernt, alle ohne Punkte zu Vergeben (ich weiß ich bin zu gutmütig...), und ich hätte noch sehr viel mehr entfernen können. Was ich jetzt sage kommt einigen vermutlich schon bekannt vor, also baut nicht darauf es noch einmal von mir zu hören: Beim nächsten Thread mit einem derartigen Massen-Spam mache ich es folgendermaßen: Ich fange ganz vorne an, entferne ein Spam-Posting nach dem anderen, und vergebe für jedes den dafür im Regelwerk vorgesehenen Strafpunkt. Und das mache ich, bis ich den ganzen Thread durch habe - was für so manchen User eine Auszeit bedeuten würde. Und bitte, es sind immer die "üblichen Verdächtigen", also sagt hinter nicht man hätte euch nicht ausreichend gewarnt.

Ein schönes Wochenende noch. 
*


----------



## markus1612 (26. August 2018)

@INU.ID Willst du eigentlich, dass ich mal ne Beschwerde gegen dich einreiche?
Ich hab den Post von Acoustico, den du gelöscht hast, im Zusammenhang gescreenshottet.
Das Verhalten, welches du hier an den Tag legst, wird dem eines Moderators mMn absolut nicht gerecht.


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> @INU.ID Willst du eigentlich, dass ich mal ne Beschwerde gegen dich einreiche?
> Ich hab den Post von Acoustico, den du gelöscht hast, im Zusammenhang gescreenshottet.
> Das Verhalten, welches du hier an den Tag legst, wird dem eines Moderators mMn absolut nicht gerecht.



Bitte, tu das. Ich lasse dein Spam/Offtopic-Posting jetzt stehen, und schließe den Thread.

Mein Verhalten wird dem eines Mods nicht gerecht, weil ich Spam und Offtopic lösche? Ok, ich werde das jetzt einem Kollegen übergeben.

PS: Ich habe kein Posting gelöscht. Wir löschen so gut wie nie ein Posting, wir blenden es lediglich für euch User aus. Also keine Angst, jeder Moderator kann es weiterhin komplett sehen.


----------

